# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!

## nilofar76

حال الان واقعا وصف نشدنیه. .. صریح بگم داغونم. .
روزگار باربعضی ادما بد تا میکنه ...هی. .
بچه هایی که منو میشناسن میدونن اهل فاز منفی نیستمممممم..اما الان دارم خفه میشم ..
از بس تو خودم ریختم دم نزدم..
امروز 2 خرداده. .هه. .نمیشه..نع؟؟؟؟نمیشه. . نمیشه منی که تا الان تنبلی کردمو فقط 20.25 درصد مطالب کنکور خوندم بشم رتبه زیر 1500!!!مگر نههههههه؟
هئییی. .اینکه خیلی منتظر ببینن نیلوفر خانم چه مدلی میاد شاخ کنکوروبشکنه دیووونم میکنه. ..امید الان توی ذهن من جایی نداره. .
نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!
به همو ن خدا حاضرم کلی بی خواب بکشم. .از همه چی بزنم..فقط بخونم اما بن میشههه دیه نمیتونم تحقیر بشم. .طاقت پوزخند کسی رو ندارم...میفهمی

----------


## jarvis

*یه چسب زخم بزن.
شروع کن تا حداقل پیش خودت رو سفید باشی.*

----------


## nilofar76

چسب زخم!!!!تا کجا ؟چقد؟
تا کی برگردم.به خودم بگم خب
..هنوز وخ هست  تو متونی! تا کی؟!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

شما شروع کن از الان عالی بخون
لااقل بعد اعلام نتایج از خودت راضی خواهی بود که تا جایی که میتونستی تلاشتو کردی
بیخیال گذشته شو
از الان شروع کن
هی
هعی
عهی
یی

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nilofar76


چسب زخم!!!!تا کجا ؟چقد؟
تا کی برگردم.به خودم بگم خب
..هنوز وخ هست  تو متونی! تا کی؟!


الان باید فکر کنی اگه نکنی چی میشه؟ مسلما هیچ و حتی سقوط بیشتر ...
بقیه رو ول کن خودتو نجات بده هر چند اتفاق خاصی قرار نیست بیوفته بیخود بزرگش میکنی*

----------


## nilofar76

پزشکی نمیشه؟!

----------


## INFERNAL

عنوان رو خوندم *بِریدم* :Yahoo (21):  من عذر میخوام :Yahoo (21): 



شما 25 درصد مطالب رو بلدی درسته که زیر 1500 نمیتونی بشی ولی اگه بخونی زیر 3000 ام نمیتونی بشی؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nilofar76

> عنوان رو خوندم *بِریدم* من عذر میخوام
> 
> 
> 
> شما 25 درصد مطالب رو بلدی درسته که زیر 1500 نمیتونی بشی ولی اگه بخونی زیر 3000 ام نمیتونی بشی؟!


روزی 15.16 ساعتم نمیشه؟

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> پزشکی نمیشه؟!


سلام ابجی :Yahoo (1): 

اینو تو یه تاپیک دیدم ازش عکس گرفتم.دور خط قرمزو بخون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## INFERNAL

> روزی 15.16 ساعتم نمیشه؟


فقط مرگه که چاره نداره...!
شما با همه ی توانت بخون شاید رتبه ات از منی که از اول سال خوندمم بیشتر بشه
با این نمیشه ها فقط خودت رو محدود میکنی

----------


## armin313

تو همین 53 روزتمام توانت رو بزار رتبت نمیدونم چند میاد ولی هر چی اومد قسم میخورم که سرتو میبری بالا ،شونه هاتو میندازی بالا میگی من هر چی داشتم گذاشتم.
تا لحظه ی شکست به خدا ایمان داشته باش،خواهی دید که آن لحظه هرگز نخواهد رسید.
اگه میخوای بدونی پزشکی میشه یا نه داری اشتباه میکنی،به خودت ایمان داشته باش که میشه،امید الکی نیست از کسی نپرس که میشه یا نه،اون کار خودت انجام بده و بگو شد.
این همه داستان عجیب قبل ما بوده ، پس لابد میشه.
وقتی خدا مشکلاتت رو حل میکنه تو به توانایی های او ایمان داری.
وقتی خدا مشکلاتت رو حل نمیکنه او به توانایی های تو ایمان داره.
با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است...

----------


## imaginedragon

> چسب زخم!!!!تا کجا ؟چقد؟
> تا کی برگردم.به خودم بگم خب
> ..هنوز وخ هست  تو متونی! تا کی؟!


به نظرم متطقی فکر کنی خیلی بهتره تا اینکه رویایی فکر کنی ... تو رشته تجربي تقریبا محاله تو این مدت ... 
بعدشم به انتظارات دیگران اشاره کردی ... تو کنکور میدی برای آینده خودت نه انتظارات دیگران بنابراین اصلا به نظرات دیگران اهمیتی نده ..ّ نهايتش اینه که کنکور نفر آخر میشی دیگه ?!? آسمون که به زمین نمیاد ?

----------


## armin313

> به نظرم متطقی فکر کنی خیلی بهتره تا اینکه رویایی فکر کنی ... تو رشته تجربي تقریبا محاله تو این مدت ... 
> بعدشم به انتظارات دیگران اشاره کردی ... تو کنکور میدی برای آینده خودت نه انتظارات دیگران بنابراین اصلا به نظرات دیگران اهمیتی نده ..ّ نهايتش اینه که کنکور نفر آخر میشی دیگه ?!? آسمون که به زمین نمیاد ?


حاجی محاله؟شما خدایی؟کد خدایی؟چی هستی؟اگه انقد مطمئنی برو خدایی کن
با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است...

----------


## joozef

> به نظرم متطقی فکر کنی خیلی بهتره تا اینکه رویایی فکر کنی ... تو رشته تجربي تقریبا محاله تو این مدت ... 
> بعدشم به انتظارات دیگران اشاره کردی ... تو کنکور میدی برای آینده خودت نه انتظارات دیگران بنابراین اصلا به نظرات دیگران اهمیتی نده ..ّ نهايتش اینه که کنکور نفر آخر میشی دیگه ?!? آسمون که به زمین نمیاد ?


داداش حقیقتش با این حرفت منم ناامید شدم  :Yahoo (21):  
یکی بیاد منو امیدوار کنه حالا :/

----------


## nilofar76

> به نظرم متطقی فکر کنی خیلی بهتره تا اینکه رویایی فکر کنی ... تو رشته تجربي تقریبا محاله تو این مدت ... 
> بعدشم به انتظارات دیگران اشاره کردی ... تو کنکور میدی برای آینده خودت نه انتظارات دیگران بنابراین اصلا به نظرات دیگران اهمیتی نده ..ّ نهايتش اینه که کنکور نفر آخر میشی دیگه ?!? آسمون که به زمین نمیاد ?


میاااااد تو جای من نیستی نمیدونی حرف های که میزنم ..عین حقیقته. .من باید پزشکی بیارم

----------


## imaginedragon

> حاجی محاله؟شما خدایی؟کد خدایی؟چی هستی؟اگه انقد مطمئنی برو خدایی کن
> با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است...


هیچ چیز محال نیست دوست عزیز اما با توجه به رقابت شدید تو این رشته / تعداد زیاد درس های نخونده ایشون / و همچنین مدت زمان باقی مونده همش به ی معجزه نیاز داره که رتبش زیر 1000 بشه  :Yahoo (1):  ما که بخیل نیستیم ان شاءالله که بشه

----------


## Suicide

تقریبا مثل منی ...منم کم کاری کردم ...
منم همین حس و دارم ...خصوصا وقتی یکی منو میبینه میگه " پزشکی دیگه ؟؟!! " دلم میخواد خفش کنم ... 

تو همین 60 روز رو فوق العاده بخون ... نگا نکن که کیا جمع بندی رو کی شروع میکنن ..
فوق فوقش اینه که میمونی پشت کنکور ... اما پر قدرت میمونی پشت کنکور ...

تلاشتو بکن .. ایشالا که موفق میشی ..

----------


## nilofar76

من پشت کنکوریم. . :Yahoo (21):

----------


## imaginedragon

> میاااااد تو جای من نیستی نمیدونی حرف های که میزنم ..عین حقیقته. .من باید پزشکی بیارم


شايدم تا الان استرس از نتایج یا حرف و حدیث دیگران بوده که يجورايي ترمزت بوده و مضطرب شده باید ازین آدما دور بشی و نذاری روت تاثیر بزارن در ضمن زندگی ادامه داره .... لطفا لطفا لطفا نذار که این کنکور لعنتي از نظر رواني نابودت کنه

----------


## armin313

> هیچ چیز محال نیست دوست عزیز اما با توجه به رقابت شدید تو این رشته / تعداد زیاد درس های نخونده ایشون / و همچنین مدت زمان باقی مونده همش به ی معجزه نیاز داره که رتبش زیر 1000 بشه  ما که بخیل نیستیم ان شاءالله که بشه


داداش تو رشتت ریاضی لطفا برو واس خودت نسخه یپیچ دست از سر تجربیا بردار.
دوستان یه لحظه برین تخمین رتبه کانون درصداتون رو تو همه ی درسا 50 بزنین.رتبه تون رو ببینین.یکم بالا پایین کنید درصدا رو.میبینین میتونین تو مدت باقی مانده  به اون درصدا برسین.
شما دوست عزیز اگه نمیتونی کاری کنی،انگیزه کسی رو از بین نبر.
بعضی از مردم چون بقیه اونا رو له کردن،عقده شده میخوان به همه بگن نمیشه و لهشون کنن.
اگه ایمان قوی به خدا داشته باشین میبینین همه چیز میشه

----------


## nilofar76

> شايدم تا الان استرس از نتایج یا حرف و حدیث دیگران بوده که يجورايي ترمزت بوده و مضطرب شده باید ازین آدما دور بشی و نذاری روت تاثیر بزارن در ضمن زندگی ادامه داره .... لطفا لطفا لطفا نذار که این کنکور لعنتي از نظر رواني نابودت کنه


داداش آگه از نظر تو نابودی چه معنایی داشته باشه. .
من الان زندگیم نابوده نابود..دوروبرم به اینجا رسوندنم

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> میاااااد تو جای من نیستی نمیدونی حرف های که میزنم ..عین حقیقته. .من باید پزشکی بیارم


واقعا نمیدونم بحث سر چیه
شما که میگی باید رتبت خوب بشه
ما هم میگیم برو بخون انشالا که همن رتبه رو میاری نهایتش اگه نشد هم به خودت افتخار میکنی که نهایت تلاشتو کردی
الان دیگه چرا اینجایی
برو شروع کن دیگه
اگرم موندی چیا رو بخونی به نظرم یه نگاه به تایپک زیر بنداز مشکلت حل میشه

درصدهای مورد نیاز و ساده برای یه رتبه عالی تو سه ماه باقی مونده تا کنکور

اگه سوالی در رابطه با برنامه ریزی و مباحث و منابع داشتی بپرس بچه ها جواب میدن و گرنه برو درستو بخون
موفق باشی

----------


## imaginedragon

بعدشم به نظر من ی مشاور برو که مشخص بشه واقعا تو برای پزشکی ساخته شدی یا اینکه مثله 90 درصد داوطلبان پزشکی از روی حرف و انتظارات  این و اون و پول و شهرت و ... "دلت میخواد" این رشته بری   .... این خیلی مهمه چون 90 درصد داوطلبان استعدادشون رشته  دیگه ایه اما بخاطر این فشارها فکر ميکنن برای این رشته ساخته شدن و نهايتن سال های جونيشون هدر می ره ... اميدورام موفق باشید !

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## edin

من رشتم ریاضیه، ولی پارسال سر کلاس فیزیک بودم، معلم فیزیکمون میخواست امیدوارمون کنه که بخونید و وقت هست مخصوصا شما که رشتتون ریاضیه و از این حرفا...ماهم میگفتیم نه آقا مگه میشه تو این مدتی که مونده شاخ کنکورو شکوند؟ 
اونم میخواست مارو قانع کنه ، گفت یه دانش اموز داشتم الان پزشکی دانشگاه فسا ( اطراف شیراز) میخونه... گفت این دانش اموز یک ماه مونده به کنکور شرو به خوندن کرد و رتبش شد ۴۰۰... البته اینم بگم پایش قوی بوده...
خلاصه ما باور نکردیم گفتیم مگه میشه همچین چیزی اونم رشته تجربی یه ماه بخونی بعد بشی ۴۰۰؟ 
همون لحظه گوشیشو در اورد زنگ زد به پسره :d صداشم گذاشت رو اسپیکر... 
پسر بنده خداهم با صدای خواب الودی گفت الو؟  :Yahoo (4):  
دیگه معلممون عذر خواهی کرد ازشو گفت تو چقد خوندی واسه کنکور؟ پسره گفت یک ماهو بیست روز... گفت الان داری کجا و‌چی‌میخونی...اونم جواب داد... یعنی همه تعجب کرده بودن....
اینا رو گفتم که نا امید نباشی بخونی... 
پزشکی هم نیاری پیرا پزشکی میاری... مطمئن باش همونم انتظارات بالاییه... به امید پزشکی نشین و نگو نمیتونم امسال پزشکی قبول شم... واسه پرشکی بخون نهایتش یکم بالا پایین میشه... بخون فقط

----------


## Suicide

> من پشت کنکوریم. .



خب باش ...پسر نیستی که از خدمت بترسی ...

راستی فعلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن ...  به یه رتبه خوب زیر 1500 فکر کن ..

شاید خیلیا بگن که تو این مدت زیر 1500 نمیشه ..

ولی تو بخون و ثابت کن که میشه ... تو اولین نفر باش ...

میتونم بدونم معدل نهاییت چنده ؟؟

----------


## raha..

سلام اومدم دعوتتون کنم که بیاین وانگیزه بگیرین  

http://forum.konkur.in/showthread.php?t=39871&goto=newpost
منتظرتونم

----------


## niـhan

خب تو اگه برات مهم باشه واقعا این زمان کوتاه رو صرف نت نمیکنی
جای این چند ساعت که انلاینی برو 10 _20تا تست بزن دو سه صفحه کتاب بخون
انتظار نباید داشته باشی تا درسی رو نخونی مطالب خود به خود وارد ذهنت بشن,فقط قصدت وقت حروم کردنه
حالا انتخاب با خودته ...

----------


## raha..

عزیزم بیا و ی سر همه چیزایی که از روز اول گذاشتیم بخون ضرر نمیکنی....

----------


## nilofar76

من از همه ممنونم ممنونم که بهم روحیه دادید.ممنونم کوه منو از داغونی بیرون کشیدین.
:yahoo (8)

میم ا تا چند نفری منو با لگد نفرستادن سر درسم خودم برم.
چشمممممم این دفعه کم نت میییام. 
باز مرسی

----------


## nilofar76

> عزیزم بیا و ی سر همه چیزایی که از روز اول گذاشتیم بخون ضرر نمیکنی....


رها جان منو فرستادن سر درسمقووووول بعدا بیا بخونم

----------


## raha..

بهتر...
پس انگیزتو یافتی...
خدارو شکر...
امیدوارم موفق شی  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
ی کلی عشق نثارت کردم

----------


## Amin-jh

سال بعد این موقع ما اینجوری نشیم صلوات  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## erfancrepsley

واقعا کنکور با بچه های مردم چیکار کرده

----------


## raha..

کنکور کاری نمی کنه 
عدم اعتماد به نفس و نا امیدی آسیب میرسونه...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> حال الان واقعا وصف نشدنیه. .. صریح بگم داغونم. .
> روزگار باربعضی ادما بد تا میکنه ...هی. .
> بچه هایی که منو میشناسن میدونن اهل فاز منفی نیستمممممم..اما الان دارم خفه میشم ..
> از بس تو خودم ریختم دم نزدم..
> امروز 2 خرداده. .هه. .نمیشه..نع؟؟؟؟نمیشه. . نمیشه منی که تا الان تنبلی کردمو فقط 20.25 درصد مطالب کنکور خوندم بشم رتبه زیر 1500!!!مگر نههههههه؟
> هئییی. .اینکه خیلی منتظر ببینن نیلوفر خانم چه مدلی میاد شاخ کنکوروبشکنه دیووونم میکنه. ..امید الان توی ذهن من جایی نداره. .
> نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!
> به همو ن خدا حاضرم کلی بی خواب بکشم. .از همه چی بزنم..فقط بخونم اما بن میشههه دیه نمیتونم تحقیر بشم. .طاقت پوزخند کسی رو ندارم...میفهمی


هنوز وقت هست اگر اصولی بخونین

----------


## -sina-

سلام نیلوفر خانم ..راستش یه چیزی میگم گوش کن...اکه تا الان نخوندی کاری نمیتونی بکنی..گذشته گذشته باید اینده رو بچسبی...از درس خوندن لدت ببر...تلاشت رو بکن اون بالایی خودش میدونه...درسته شاید نتونی اون چیزی که میخای بشی دور از دسترس باشه ولی خارج از دسترس نه....اگه نمیخای ادامه بدی میخای چیکار کنی خو بشینی گریه کنی تو خودت؟ سال کنکور ادم رو ادم میکنه..اگه قراره اینقدر راحت جا بزنی و. سختی هارو برنده کنی که فقط همه چی رو از دست دادی..یادت باشه به این فکر کن اگه الان میخای الان جا بزنی بشین فک کن اگه الان جا نزنی چن سال دیگه از بقیه جلوتری؟؟به این فکر کن همین سال توی مهر موقع امضا کردن ثبت نام دانشگاه پزشکی یادت میاد ان 56 روز ...بادت مباد که به خودت نگفتی نمیشه بلکه گفتی اگه میشه چی میشه!!!و شد ..تو 56 روز جوری کار کردی که خیلیا تو 300 روز نکردن برام منم دعا کن

----------


## roshana

> حال الان واقعا وصف نشدنیه. .. صریح بگم داغونم. .
> روزگار باربعضی ادما بد تا میکنه ...هی. .
> بچه هایی که منو میشناسن میدونن اهل فاز منفی نیستمممممم..اما الان دارم خفه میشم ..
> از بس تو خودم ریختم دم نزدم..
> امروز 2 خرداده. .هه. .نمیشه..نع؟؟؟؟نمیشه. . نمیشه منی که تا الان تنبلی کردمو فقط 20.25 درصد مطالب کنکور خوندم بشم رتبه زیر 1500!!!مگر نههههههه؟
> هئییی. .اینکه خیلی منتظر ببینن نیلوفر خانم چه مدلی میاد شاخ کنکوروبشکنه دیووونم میکنه. ..امید الان توی ذهن من جایی نداره. .
> نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!
> به همو ن خدا حاضرم کلی بی خواب بکشم. .از همه چی بزنم..فقط بخونم اما بن میشههه دیه نمیتونم تحقیر بشم. .طاقت پوزخند کسی رو ندارم...میفهمی


سلام نیلو جان  :Yahoo (1): 
خوبی؟
اگه سر برنامه هستی شماره م رو بهت بدم 
من کسی بودم که تو بهم امید دادی !
حالا کنار میکشی؟؟

----------


## Hellion

> داداش تو رشتت ریاضی لطفا برو واس خودت نسخه یپیچ دست از سر تجربیا بردار.
> دوستان یه لحظه برین تخمین رتبه کانون درصداتون رو تو همه ی درسا 50 بزنین.رتبه تون رو ببینین.یکم بالا پایین کنید درصدا رو.میبینین میتونین تو مدت باقی مانده  به اون درصدا برسین.
> شما دوست عزیز اگه نمیتونی کاری کنی،انگیزه کسی رو از بین نبر.
> بعضی از مردم چون بقیه اونا رو له کردن،عقده شده میخوان به همه بگن نمیشه و لهشون کنن.
> اگه ایمان قوی به خدا داشته باشین میبینین همه چیز میشه


دوست عزیز انگیزه دادن با دروغ گفتن به خود فرق میکنه ... یکی میاد اینقد بهش انگیزه میدن به این باور میرسه که آره بابا منم میتونم الان زوده بعدن شاید شروع کنم  بعد وقتی نزدیک کنکور میشه سرش به سنگ میخوره خیلیا اینطوری میشن .. اگر انگیزه میدیم هم باید منطقی باشه ... شاید رسیدن به رتبه زیر 1500 تو این مدت خیلی خیلی سخت باشه(نمیگم غیر ممکن) ولی خیلی سخته  کسی میتونه به این رتبه برسه که هوشمند عمل کنه وقتشو مدیریت کنه نه اینکه بیاد بگه آیا من میتونم آیا میشه آیا نمیشه آی بدبخت میشم نمیشم و فلان .... در ضمن همه چی ایمان به خدا نیست .. یه حرف قشنگه میگه از تو حرکت از خدا برکت ... طرف حرکتو نزده برکتو میخواد .. 
اینایی هم که میگن نمیشه عقده ای نیستن دوست عزیز یه کم واقع بین هستن ...

----------


## Namkarbari

> بعضی از مردم چون بقیه اونا رو له کردن،عقده شده میخوان به همه بگن نمیشه و لهشون کنن.


به یه بنده خدایی میخوای انگیزه بدی چرا به بقیه توهین میکنی؟؟
یه "بعضیا" هم میذاری اولش که کارت قابل دفاع بشه

----------


## golbargsima

بدون شعار معار:
موفقیت نتیجه نیست، تلاش است.
امیدوارم موفق باشید  :Y (518):

----------


## hanjera

بازم تو خوبی
الان تو فک و فامیل ما 6 نفر کنکوری هستند !
خوندم ها..اما زیاد نه !
میترسم بد شانسی بیارم و رتبه بد بیاد ! 
اون روز روز خجالت میشه برام  :Yahoo (106): 
یدونه هم دوست دارم..اون خیلی میخونه درس ، اون دیگه پزشکی در میاد من دیگه هیچی محو میشم !  :Yahoo (94):  ( رفته آزمون سنجش شرکت کرده ، 2 هزار اورده )

----------


## The.Best.Name

کتاب دور دنیا رو حفظ کن ... هم سوالا هم پاسخ ها هم روش های حل مسائل رو ... زیر 1500 = 100%

----------


## WickedSick

تا 3000 اش ک سیاهی لشگرن  :Yahoo (21):  همه در یه سطحن تقریا بقیش تصاعدی سخت میشه
والا در شرایط ایده آل!میتونی برسی ولی دل خودتو همچینم صابون نزن که 100% میرسی به رتبه ات (که اگه هم نرسیدی ناراحت نشی)
ولی یه نکته هست که اگه الان بخونی حتی اگه امسالم قبول نشی,داری درس میخونی دیگه بادمجون واکس نمیزنی.
حداقل رتبه سال بعدیت بهتر میشه
فروم اینام بزار کنار  :Yahoo (21):  وقت میگیرن تلگ و اینام همچنین!یه مدت بیخی شو
ضمنن g l .

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


تا 3000 اش ک سیاهی لشگرن  همه در یه سطحن تقریا بقیش تصاعدی سخت میشه
والا در شرایط ایده آل!میتونی برسی ولی دل خودتو همچینم صابون نزن که 100% میرسی به رتبه ات (که اگه هم نرسیدی ناراحت نشی)
ولی یه نکته هست که اگه الان بخونی حتی اگه امسالم قبول نشی,داری درس میخونی دیگه بادمجون واکس نمیزنی.
حداقل رتبه سال بعدیت بهتر میشه
فروم اینام بزار کنار  وقت میگیرن تلگ و اینام همچنین!یه مدت بیخی شو
ضمنن g l .



منم تا وقتی که کنکور نداده بودم مثه تو بودم ....
تازه من بدتر بودم ....
فک میکردم که تا 2000 سیاهی لشکرن ....
اما اینو بدن که تا 20 - 30 هزار همه وسه پزشکی میخونن و رقابت میکنن با هم ....*

----------


## ah.at

*خاهر من فقط باید بشینی و بخونی ...
شدنش در صورت خوندن و تلاش کردن میشه ....
به نظر من روزی 15 ساعت بخونید میشه ....
امید الکی نمیدم ....
بر اساس تجربه ای که تو این چند سال که کنکور دادم و کسب کردم میگم .....*

----------


## laleh74

امیدوارم شروع کنی و از اون دسته آدمایی نباشی که هر 10روز میگن این همه روز مونده ینی میشه قبول شم؟امیدوارم 10روز دیگه نیای تاپیک نزنی و بگی تو 40 روز میشه؟چون خودم اینجوریم متاسفانه :Yahoo (21): این حرفارو گفتم تا شروع کنی نه اینکه بهت بر بخوره عزیزم: ) زخماتم خوب میشه...یه کم فقط جاش میمونه.. غصه نخور درست میشه..درست نشد تموم میشه: )

----------


## WickedSick

> *
> 
> 
> منم تا وقتی که کنکور نداده بودم مثه تو بودم ....
> تازه من بدتر بودم ....
> فک میکردم که تا 2000 سیاهی لشکرن ....
> اما اینو بدن که تا 20 - 30 هزار همه وسه پزشکی میخونن و رقابت میکنن با هم ....*


صد درصد!
الان اوضاع اونقده قاراشمیشه که دوستم که فک کنم فقط ورزش رو پارسال نیافتاده بود (شایدم افتاده بود و به من نگفته بود ؟  :Yahoo (21):  ) هم داره سر تهران فک میکنه
ولی خوب!بستگی داره رقابت رو چی بدونی!اگه رقابت رو روزی نیم ساعت میدونی که اره همه رقابت دارن
ولی اگه رقابت رو روزی 5-6 ساعت میدونی فقط بین 3-4هزار اوله که اونم تصاعدی زیاد میشه
البته نمیگم خودم خوبم!من خودم بعید میدونم سال اول تهران قبول شم و نهایتا همین دانشگاه شهر خودمون قبول شم (که نمیرم میمونم سال 2)
ولی کلا رقابت خاصی بین بقیه نیست! اینطوری نوشتم صاحب تاپیک نبینه :دال و کسی که واقعا بخواد و شروع کنه همین تابستونم میتونه برسه به 3 هزار هم و با مقداری کمک و iq بالا و بیشتر خونی و غیره ممکنه زیر 500 بیاد ولی با عرض معذرت از صاحب تاپیک :-| خیلیی احتمالش کمه از اونجایی که شرایط ایده ال نیست!1000 تا کوفت و زهر مار اتفاق میفته برات

----------


## armin313

> دوست عزیز انگیزه دادن با دروغ گفتن به خود فرق میکنه ... یکی میاد اینقد بهش انگیزه میدن به این باور میرسه که آره بابا منم میتونم الان زوده بعدن شاید شروع کنم  بعد وقتی نزدیک کنکور میشه سرش به سنگ میخوره خیلیا اینطوری میشن .. اگر انگیزه میدیم هم باید منطقی باشه ... شاید رسیدن به رتبه زیر 1500 تو این مدت خیلی خیلی سخت باشه(نمیگم غیر ممکن) ولی خیلی سخته  کسی میتونه به این رتبه برسه که هوشمند عمل کنه وقتشو مدیریت کنه نه اینکه بیاد بگه آیا من میتونم آیا میشه آیا نمیشه آی بدبخت میشم نمیشم و فلان .... در ضمن همه چی ایمان به خدا نیست .. یه حرف قشنگه میگه از تو حرکت از خدا برکت ... طرف حرکتو نزده برکتو میخواد .. 
> اینایی هم که میگن نمیشه عقده ای نیستن دوست عزیز یه کم واقع بین هستن ...


شما کسایی که میگین نمیشه واقع بین،درست،خوب ،عالی ،روشن فکر،با معلومات،با شعور خوب شد؟؟؟
منی که میگم میشه تو مدت باقی مانده چون دیدم،عقده ای ،بی فرهنگ،امید الکی بده،جوگیر،ظاهر بین،بهتر شد؟
مشکل خیلیا اینه که فکر میکنن میدونن ولی واقعا نمیدونن.هر موقع اگه فهمیدی ایمان به خدا چیه بعدی بگو همه چی ایمان نیست،کسی که ایمان به خدا رو درک کرده باشه همیشه در حال حرکته.در

----------


## armin313

> به یه بنده خدایی میخوای انگیزه بدی چرا به بقیه توهین میکنی؟؟
> یه "بعضیا" هم میذاری اولش که کارت قابل دفاع بشه


من به حرفی که زدم اعتقاد دارم و لازم نیست که ازش دفاع بخوام بکنم.
شما برو ببین من به اون کسی که این حرفو گفتم چی نوشته طرف؟
طرف میگه نمیشه،نمیتونی.مگه طرف خداست اعوذبالله.معلومه عقده ای دیگه.اوو ببخشید نباید میگفتم این کلمه رو تصحیح میکنم طرف واقع بین و روشنفکره...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> حال الان واقعا وصف نشدنیه. .. صریح بگم داغونم. .
> روزگار باربعضی ادما بد تا میکنه ...هی. .
> بچه هایی که منو میشناسن میدونن اهل فاز منفی نیستمممممم..اما الان دارم خفه میشم ..
> از بس تو خودم ریختم دم نزدم..
> امروز 2 خرداده. .هه. .نمیشه..نع؟؟؟؟نمیشه. . نمیشه منی که تا الان تنبلی کردمو فقط 20.25 درصد مطالب کنکور خوندم بشم رتبه زیر 1500!!!مگر نههههههه؟
> هئییی. .اینکه خیلی منتظر ببینن نیلوفر خانم چه مدلی میاد شاخ کنکوروبشکنه دیووونم میکنه. ..امید الان توی ذهن من جایی نداره. .
> نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!
> به همو ن خدا حاضرم کلی بی خواب بکشم. .از همه چی بزنم..فقط بخونم اما بن میشههه دیه نمیتونم تحقیر بشم. .طاقت پوزخند کسی رو ندارم...میفهمی


خودت میگی نمیشه!! اونوخ انتظار داریم ما بگیم میشه!! اول هر چی خل اندیشی داری بریز بیرون با یه انگیزه درست و حسابی شروع کن

----------


## Ali TiR

> شما کسایی که میگین نمیشه واقع بین،درست،خوب ،عالی ،روشن فکر،با معلومات،با شعور خوب شد؟؟؟
> منی که میگم میشه تو مدت باقی مانده چون دیدم،عقده ای ،بی فرهنگ،امید الکی بده،جوگیر،ظاهر بین،بهتر شد؟
> مشکل خیلیا اینه که فکر میکنن میدونن ولی واقعا نمیدونن.هر موقع اگه فهمیدی ایمان به خدا چیه بعدی بگو همه چی ایمان نیست،کسی که ایمان به خدا رو درک کرده باشه همیشه در حال حرکته.در


یه مشکل دیگه ای هم وجود داره اینه که ما انسان ها ، وقتی تو گیر و گور میفتیم همش خدا خدا می کنیم ... وقتی غرق شادی و عشق و حال و کلا شرایط خوب به سر می بریم اصلا یه ذره هم به فکر خدا نمیفتیم ...
به نظر من خدا خودشم خندش میگیره !! ما فقط داریم خودمونو مسخره می کنیم ... خدا فقط مال یه ساعت و یه روز و یه سال (منظور کنکور) نیست ... خدا مال همه وقته ... هر موقع یاد گرفتیم همیشه به فکرش باشیم اون وقت باید انتظار معجزه و کمک و یاری باشیم ... همین بس که خیلی از ماها نماز نمی خونیم ...
مخاطب اول و اصلی این جملات خودمم به کسی برنخوره لطفا

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *
> 
> 
> منم تا وقتی که کنکور نداده بودم مثه تو بودم ....
> تازه من بدتر بودم ....
> فک میکردم که تا 2000 سیاهی لشکرن ....
> اما اینو بدن که تا 20 - 30 هزار همه وسه پزشکی میخونن و رقابت میکنن با هم ....*


دقیقا همینه

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> صد درصد!
> الان اوضاع اونقده قاراشمیشه که دوستم که فک کنم فقط ورزش رو پارسال نیافتاده بود (شایدم افتاده بود و به من نگفته بود ؟  ) هم داره سر تهران فک میکنه
> ولی خوب!بستگی داره رقابت رو چی بدونی!اگه رقابت رو روزی نیم ساعت میدونی که اره همه رقابت دارن
> ولی اگه رقابت رو روزی 5-6 ساعت میدونی فقط بین 3-4هزار اوله که اونم تصاعدی زیاد میشه
> البته نمیگم خودم خوبم!من خودم بعید میدونم سال اول تهران قبول شم و نهایتا همین دانشگاه شهر خودمون قبول شم (که نمیرم میمونم سال 2)
> ولی کلا رقابت خاصی بین بقیه نیست! اینطوری نوشتم صاحب تاپیک نبینه :دال و کسی که واقعا بخواد و شروع کنه همین تابستونم میتونه برسه به 3 هزار هم و با مقداری کمک و iq بالا و بیشتر خونی و غیره ممکنه زیر 500 بیاد ولی با عرض معذرت از صاحب تاپیک :-| خیلیی احتمالش کمه از اونجایی که شرایط ایده ال نیست!1000 تا کوفت و زهر مار اتفاق میفته برات


دوست عزيز. من خودم پارسال روزي ١٠ساعتو ميخوندم كه تازه تو ماه اخر به١٣هم رسيد رتبه ي پارسالم شد بين ٥ الي٨هزار(دقيق نميگم بهت!!ولي تو اين بازه بود)بعد شما ميگي ٥-٦ساعت بخوني زير ٣٠٠ميشي؟!
من الان امسال از اول سال. تا الان تقريبا هميشه ١٢:٣٠ساعت خوندم من از خدا ميخوام فقط زير چهار هزار بشم!!!!چي ميگي برادر من!!!همه ي بچه ها عينهو تراكتور!!شخم ميزنن درسا رو(كه كارشون صد البته درسته)

----------


## virtual0101

برای این رتبه دیره ولی می وتنی رتبه قابل بولی بیاری 
البته بستگی به خودت داره که چقدر همت کنی 
اگر بتونی روزی 14 ساعت بخونی در خدمتت هستم 

موفق باشید

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> برای این رتبه دیره ولی می وتنی رتبه قابل بولی بیاری 
> البته بستگی به خودت داره که چقدر همت کنی 
> اگر بتونی روزی 14 ساعت بخونی در خدمتت هستم 
> 
> موفق باشید


اقا چرا چرت میگی !!! تو خودت داشتی کسی از الان شروع کنه وو عالی بخونه و نتونه 1500 بیاره!!!!! خواهشا حرفای دیگران رو تکرار نکن.

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

درمورد موضوع تايپيك هم اولا شما فوق فوقش ته تهش زير ١٥٠٠نميشي ميشه مثلا٢٥٠٠!كه خب اون موقع هم هر ٣رشته ي تاپ تجربي رو ميتوني روزانه قبول بشي!درضمن من با اطمينان ٧٢٠درصد!!ميگم اگر از الان(همين الان مه دارم اينو مينويسم)توپ بخوني ميتوني ٢٥تير كنكورت رو بپوكوني!(البته در جهت مثبت  و خوب بپوكوني!!!)

----------


## Hellion

> شما کسایی که میگین نمیشه واقع بین،درست،خوب ،عالی ،روشن فکر،با معلومات،با شعور خوب شد؟؟؟
> منی که میگم میشه تو مدت باقی مانده چون دیدم،عقده ای ،بی فرهنگ،امید الکی بده،جوگیر،ظاهر بین،بهتر شد؟
> مشکل خیلیا اینه که فکر میکنن میدونن ولی واقعا نمیدونن.هر موقع اگه فهمیدی ایمان به خدا چیه بعدی بگو همه چی ایمان نیست،کسی که ایمان به خدا رو درک کرده باشه همیشه در حال حرکته.در


من نگفتم نمیشه گفتم میشه ولی خیلی خیلی سخته ... 
بله اونایی که میگن نمیشه روشن فکرن و بهتر واقعیتو درک کردن و با روال کنکور آشنا هستن کنکور آش خاله خرسه نیستش هر کی اومد انگشتی توش کنه طرف اومده یه سال مثله اسب زحمت کشیده خونده بازم نمیتونه اون نتیجه ای که میخواد و بگیره بعد با 50 60 روز میخوای کوه بکنی ... کنکور روالش رو به سختی و رقابتی که هست از کنکور سخت تر 
در ضمن بنده به ایمان اعتقاد دارم و قبولشم دارم ولی فقط ایمان داشتن شرط قبولی نیست بلکه در کنارش تلاش لازمه ...
من میگم بهتره خودمون رو گول نزنیم و واقع بین باشیم ... انگیزه هم تا یه حدی اگه از حد بگذره نمیشه انگیزه و یه روایاتی بهش نسبت میدن 
همچنین خوشحالم که شما ایمان به خدا رو درک کردید روالتون رو در کنکور میبینیم به نزدیکی !

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hellion


من نگفتم نمیشه گفتم میشه ولی خیلی خیلی سخته ... 
بله اونایی که میگن نمیشه روشن فکرن و بهتر واقعیتو درک کردن و با روال کنکور آشنا هستن کنکور آش خاله خرسه نیستش هر کی اومد انگشتی توش کنه طرف اومده یه سال مثله اسب زحمت کشیده خونده بازم نمیتونه اون نتیجه ای که میخواد و بگیره بعد با 50 60 روز میخوای کوه بکنی ... کنکور روالش رو به سختی و رقابتی که هست از کنکور سخت تر 
در ضمن بنده به ایمان اعتقاد دارم و قبولشم دارم ولی فقط ایمان داشتن شرط قبولی نیست بلکه در کنارش تلاش لازمه ...

همچنین خوشحالم که شما ایمان به خدا رو درک کردید روالتون رو در کنکور میبینیم به نزدیکی !




داداش قصد جسارت ندارم ....
ولی بهتره اون دوستانی هم که این عقیده رو دارن تو چیزی که تجربشو نداشتن نظر ندن ....
نمیدونم وقتی کسی که کنکور رو لمس نکرده هنوز چجوری با قاطعیت میاد میگه نمیشه .... البته داداش منظورم با تو نیست هاااا کلی گفتم ....*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .SoRoUsH.


درمورد موضوع تايپيك هم اولا شما فوق فوقش ته تهش زير ١٥٠٠نميشي ميشه مثلا٢٥٠٠!كه خب اون موقع هم هر ٣رشته ي تاپ تجربي رو ميتوني روزانه قبول بشي!درضمن من با اطمينان ٧٢٠درصد!!ميگم اگر از الان(همين الان مه دارم اينو مينويسم)توپ بخوني ميتوني ٢٥تير كنكورت رو بپوكوني!(البته در جهت مثبت  و خوب بپوكوني!!!)



حرف دل منو زدی ...

که البته اگه خو به قول تو توپ بخونه بهتر هم میاره ....*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

توصیه من این هستش که؛
1- برنامه و بودجه بندی مناسبی داشته باشی.یعنی بدونی الان زیست رو از کجا بخونی!!
2- انگیزت باید بالا باشه
3- حرفایی مثه میشه؟چیکار کنمو؟ الان اینجور کنم بهتره؟ رو بریز دور...دیگه باید تخته گاز بری
4- دروس تاثیر گذار رو (زیست،ریاضی و ...) رو روشون وقت بیشتری بزار
5- تست های کنکور رو تحلیل گزینه به گزینه کن.حتی اگه نرسی تست سنجش،ازاد و ... بزنی

----------


## Hadis73

مخور غم گذشته گذشته ها گذشته هرگز به غصه خوردن گذشته برنگشته
پیش روت رو ببین دوستم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hanjera

> *خاهر من فقط باید بشینی و بخونی ...
> شدنش در صورت خوندن و تلاش کردن میشه ....
> به نظر من روزی 15 ساعت بخونید میشه ....
> امید الکی نمیدم ....
> بر اساس تجربه ای که* *تو این چند سال که کنکور دادم* *و کسب کردم میگم .....*


king of konkur
یا 
father of konkur
 :Yahoo (39):

----------


## fateme95

> حال الان واقعا وصف نشدنیه. .. صریح بگم داغونم. .
> روزگار باربعضی ادما بد تا میکنه ...هی. .
> بچه هایی که منو میشناسن میدونن اهل فاز منفی نیستمممممم..اما الان دارم خفه میشم ..
> از بس تو خودم ریختم دم نزدم..
> امروز 2 خرداده. .هه. .نمیشه..نع؟؟؟؟نمیشه. . نمیشه منی که تا الان تنبلی کردمو فقط 20.25 درصد مطالب کنکور خوندم بشم رتبه زیر 1500!!!مگر نههههههه؟
> هئییی. .اینکه خیلی منتظر ببینن نیلوفر خانم چه مدلی میاد شاخ کنکوروبشکنه دیووونم میکنه. ..امید الان توی ذهن من جایی نداره. .
> نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!
> به همو ن خدا حاضرم کلی بی خواب بکشم. .از همه چی بزنم..فقط بخونم اما بن میشههه دیه نمیتونم تحقیر بشم. .طاقت پوزخند کسی رو ندارم...میفهمی


ببین نیلوفر خانم عزیز ....چرا داری اینقد کد نمیشه رو به مغزت میدی؟مغز ما ادما ساده لوح تر از ایناس که فکرشو بکنیم...هر چی تو بگیو باور میکنه...چرا همچی کدیو بهش میدی؟چرا داری کاری میکنی دو ماه دیگه بگی خودم کردم که لعنت بر خودم باد...هان؟شک نکن که میشه...اگه تو بخوای که بشه...ببین من وضعیتم از تو بهتر نیست ولی اگه به چیزی که میخوام نرسم فقطو فقط مشکل از کم کاری و نخواستن از ته قلبه خودم بوده...تو هر چی داری تو این دوماه بذار...فول احساسو تایم کافیو بذار ....با همه وجود ب بخون...بخدایی که کنارنه و نزدیکتر از رگ گردن بهته اعتماد کن بهت قول میدم به چیزی که میخوای میرسی...اگه همه اینکارا رو کردیو نرسیدی تا ابد منو لعنت کن.... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

ایشون الان چند ساعته رفته شروع کرده داره درسشو میخونه
حالا یا بازم بیخیال خوندن میشه که دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد یا به خوندن ادامه میده و موفق میشه ولی برام جالبه از اون موقع تا حالا 4 صفحه به تایپک اضافه شده 
بیخیال شین دیگه
یکی باید شما ها رو راهنمایی کنه که بیخیال نت و انجمن شین و برین درس بخونین
مثلا کمتر از 2 ماهه دیگه کنکور دارینا

----------


## virtual0101

مواظب حرف زدنت باش و از الفاظ مناسب استفاده کن اینو جدی گفتم


تجربه چندین ساله و دیدن و مشاوره دانش آموزان کنکوری و...  باعث زدن چنین حرفی میشه
در چنین مواقعی حداقل ساعت مطالعه باید بالا باشه و اراده قوی وجود داشته باشه
مجددا میگم اگر بخواد میتونه رتبه خوبی بیاره
موفق باشید

----------


## WickedSick

> دوست عزيز. من خودم پارسال روزي ١٠ساعتو ميخوندم كه تازه تو ماه اخر به١٣هم رسيد رتبه ي پارسالم شد بين ٥ الي٨هزار(دقيق نميگم بهت!!ولي تو اين بازه بود)بعد شما ميگي ٥-٦ساعت بخوني زير ٣٠٠ميشي؟!
> من الان امسال از اول سال. تا الان تقريبا هميشه ١٢:٣٠ساعت خوندم من از خدا ميخوام فقط زير چهار هزار بشم!!!!چي ميگي برادر من!!!همه ي بچه ها عينهو تراكتور!!شخم ميزنن درسا رو(كه كارشون صد البته درسته)


خوب بستگی به رشتتون!چطور خوندنتون و خیلی چیزای دیگه داره ساعت مطالعه که فقط ملاک نیست(گفتم شرایط ایده آل!الان شما تا 5 دیقه میخوای بخونی 200 تا کار میدن تو خونه بهت نون خریدن و .. :/) ضمنن من میتونم 13 ساعت کتاب رو جلوی خودم بگیرم و هیچی نفهمم(اینکه الکی بخونم و حواسم جایی دگ باشه یا کلا iq پایین باشه)
البته من باب مثال گفتم منظورم با شما نبود بهتون بر نخوره.
البته حرفتون هم تا حدی درسته منم اشتباه کردم...ولی کسی که مرتب بخونی و عادی باشه همه چیش و شرایطش اوکیه با چیزی که گفتم
پ.ن:با حرف دوستمون SunOS هم موافقم.
هر کی تجربه های خاص خودشو داره!ایشونم بهرحال یا میره درس میخونه!یا نه اگه بخواد استفاده میکنه از تجارب در غیر این صورت که هیچی..

----------


## ismail1373

سلام بر دوستانی که بیخود ناامید هستن..در این روزهای باقیمانده مهمترین کار نگاه کردن به جزییاته که خیلی ها نمی بینن..مثلا اینکه همه فکر میکنن باید درصد های بسیار بالا داشته باشن که مثلا پزشکی قبول بشن ولی در واقع این طور نیست..با میانگین درصدای اختصاصی 50 و عمومی 55 میتونین به رشته دلخواه برسین...
عملکرد متفاوت(مباحث آسان پر تست و سوال):
ادبیا فارسی:لغت(3تست).املا(1 تست).تاریخ ادبیات(2تست).آرایه(1تست).قراب  ت معنایی(6تست)...
عربی:ترجمه و تعریب(8تست).منصوبات(3تست).نوا  سخ(1تست).درک مطلب(2تست)
معارف اسلامی:روزی 2 ساعت مطالعه از روی خط ویژه
ریاضی:آمار و احتمالات(4تست).حد وپیوستگی(2تست).تابع رشد و زوال(1تست).انتگرال(1تست آسان).فرمول مشتق(1تست).تحلیل نمودار با استفاده از کاربرد مشتق(1تست).ماتریس(1تست).حد دنباله ها(1تست)>>40درصد
فیزیک:پیش 2+نور هندسی+مغناطیس+القا+حرکت در دو بعد>>40درصد
شیمی:شیمی 2(6تست آسان)+ترمودینامیک(2تست آسان)+استوکیومتری(1تست آسان).سینتیک شیمیایی(2تست آسان).تعادل های شیمیایی(2تست آسان).محلول ها(1تست آسان).الکتروشیمی(3تست آسان)>>50درصد

----------


## QLINE

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_یکی از دوستان گل گفت فقط مرگه که چاره نداره میتونی با روزی ۱۳ ساعت میانگین ۴۰ ۴۵ بزنی و رتبه حدود زیر ۳۰۰۰_

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام بر دوستانی که بیخود ناامید هستن..در این روزهای باقیمانده مهمترین کار نگاه کردن به جزییاته که خیلی ها نمی بینن..مثلا اینکه همه فکر میکنن باید درصد های بسیار بالا داشته باشن که مثلا پزشکی قبول بشن ولی در واقع این طور نیست..با میانگین درصدای اختصاصی 50 و عمومی 55 میتونین به رشته دلخواه برسین...
> عملکرد متفاوت(مباحث آسان پر تست و سوال):
> ادبیا فارسی:لغت(3تست).املا(1 تست).تاریخ ادبیات(2تست).آرایه(1تست).قراب  ت معنایی(6تست)...
> عربی:ترجمه و تعریب(8تست).منصوبات(3تست).نوا  سخ(1تست).درک مطلب(2تست)
> معارف اسلامی:روزی 2 ساعت مطالعه از روی خط ویژه
> ریاضی:آمار و احتمالات(4تست).حد وپیوستگی(2تست).تابع رشد و زوال(1تست).انتگرال(1تست آسان).فرمول مشتق(1تست).تحلیل نمودار با استفاده از کاربرد مشتق(1تست).ماتریس(1تست).حد دنباله ها(1تست)>>40درصد
> فیزیک:پیش 2+نور هندسی+مغناطیس+القا+حرکت در دو بعد>>40درصد
> شیمی:شیمی 2(6تست آسان)+ترمودینامیک(2تست آسان)+استوکیومتری(1تست آسان).سینتیک شیمیایی(2تست آسان).تعادل های شیمیایی(2تست آسان).محلول ها(1تست آسان).الکتروشیمی(3تست آسان)>>50درصد


*داداش دمت گرم بابت بودجه بندیت  اما من 2 تا سوال از شما و تمام مشاوران و دوستانی دارم که دارند اینطوری به ما در کنکور مشاوره میدند دارم :
طبق توضیحات شما و 90 درصد دوستان و مشاور ها ، با زدن حدود 60 درصد ( تقریبا 15-14 سوالی که شما مشخص کردین) از عربی و 9 سوال ریاضی که میشه حدود 30 درصد کنکور و سایر موارد میشه یه رتبه ی خوب در کنکور کسب کرد ( که تعریف بیشتر بچه ها از رتبه ی خوب در تجربی زیر 3000 هست که بشه رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شد)
حالا سوال من اینکه :
1- ایا طراح های سوال کنکور اینقدر احمق هستند که بیان مثلا نور و هندسی از فیزیک رو گلابی بدند و بعد فصولی مثل خازن و جریان رو المپیادی سوال طرح کنند که در کل هیشکی نمیزنه ؟!! یا مثلا در شیمی بیان تست شیمی 2 رو اسون بدند و بعد تست های شیمی 4 رو سخت کنند ؟؟

خب طراح سوال مغزش از پتاسیم تشکیل نشده که !!(برخلاف برخی مشاوران ما که انگار مغزشون معدن فسفر هست و میان برامون بودجه میدند ).
طراح ها میان  مثلا تست اسید و باز رو اسون میکنه در عوض تست الکتروشیمیایی رو سخت میده که یه شصت خسته به من کنکوری نشون بده*  :Yahoo (109): * (همانطور که در 94 دیدیم ) .**قطعا رقابت رو میارند سر این فصول به ظن شما اسان .**

2- در حدود 80 درصد بچه های کنکوری اینجور بودجه بندی هارو میدونند . احتمالا پسرهایی هم که 1 سال پشت کنکور موندند و دخترخانم هایی که n سال پشت کنکوری اند در طول سال تمرکزشون رو در این بودجه بندی ها میزارند و پیشاپیش بعضی فصول رو حذف میکنند .
با فرض داغون و احمق دونستن طراحان زیرک کنکور ، الان دقیقا رقابت در کجا هست ؟؟
اگه قرار باشه همه ماها بیایم 50 درصد شیمی بزنیم ،40. درصد فیزیک بزنیم ، 40 درصد ریاضی و....   اون وقت برای رتبه بندی احتمالا باید بینمون قرعه کشی بشه  !!  . پس عملا افراد درس خوان به  ظن شما( و خر خون اما باهوش  به ظن من) به این بودجه بندی ها عمل نمیکنه که هیچ میاد از کند ذهنی و یه خورده زود باوری بسیاری از داوطلب ها که ناشی از مشاوره های بعضی ها هست ، استفاده میکنه و حتی یه فصل بیشتر میخونه که حتی شده با یه تست بیشتر ، رشته های تاپ رو بگیره .


نتیجه ی کلی اینه که دانشگاه و رشته ی خوب برای اشخاصی هست که لایق باشند . در طول سال درس هاشون رو بخونند و توجه به این مسائل نکنند .*  :Yahoo (83): *
این حرف ها همه باد هواست که میشه در 50 روز پزشکی و ... قبول شد . ایا کسانی که چندین سال پشت کنکور هستند هویج اند که یه نفر با 50 روز اصلا هر روزش باشه 20 مطالع بیاد دانشگاه دولتی پزشکی قبول بشه .
*
*بازم ببیخشید که طولانی و یه کم تند بود اما این حرف هایی بود که باید با چندین نقل قول به بعضی از دوستان میزدم ولی چون نمیشه ، همه رو روی سر شما خالی کردم .

*

----------


## S.N.M19

من کاری ندارم که یکی میگه میشه و یا یکی میگه نمیشه و یکی حرفم و قبول داره یا یکی دیگه قبول نداره ولی نظرم و میگم. 
اول از همه به کسانی که که میگن محاله میخوام بگم ( غیر ممکن غیر ممکنه ) هر آدمی تو هر شرایطی از صفر تا صد تو زمان باقی مونده میتونه به رتبه دلخواهش است پیدا کنه حتی خیلی بهتر فقط کافیه بخواد نمیشه و نمیتونم فقط حرفای کسایی که اراده ی انجام دادنشو ندارن و یا میخوان انگیزه رو از بقیه بگیرن (البته فقط بعضیا شاید عده ای نظرشون این باشه) 
و به افرادی که فکر میکنن از کسانی که از اول سال خیلی خوب خوندن عقبن میخوام بگم که خیلیا است موقع سال خسته میشن و دیگه کشش درس خوندن ندارن پس اگه خسته شدین بلند شین و دوباره ادامه بدین و از چند صد نفر جلو بزنین . اگه بازم فکر میکنین نمیشه از کسانی الگو بگیرین که پارسال تونستن نتایج خارق العاده ای رو به دست بیارن که این اکثرشون تو همین انجمن هست.

----------


## ismail1373

> *داداش دمت گرم بابت بودجه بندیت  اما من 2 تا سوال از شما و تمام مشاوران و دوستانی دارم که دارند اینطوری به ما در کنکور مشاوره میدند دارم :
> طبق توضیحات شما و 90 درصد دوستان و مشاور ها ، با زدن حدود 60 درصد ( تقریبا 15-14 سوالی که شما مشخص کردین) از عربی و 9 سوال ریاضی که میشه حدود 30 درصد کنکور و سایر موارد میشه یه رتبه ی خوب در کنکور کسب کرد ( که تعریف بیشتر بچه ها از رتبه ی خوب در تجربی زیر 3000 هست که بشه رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شد)
> حالا سوال من اینکه :
> 1- ایا طراح های سوال کنکور اینقدر احمق هستند که بیان مثلا نور و هندسی از فیزیک رو گلابی بدند و بعد فصولی مثل خازن و جریان رو المپیادی سوال طرح کنند که در کل هیشکی نمیزنه ؟!! یا مثلا در شیمی بیان تست شیمی 2 رو اسون بدند و بعد تست های شیمی 4 رو سخت کنند ؟؟
> 
> خب طراح سوال مغزش از پتاسیم تشکیل نشده که !!(برخلاف برخی مشاوران ما که انگار مغزشون معدن فسفر هست و میان برامون بودجه میدند ).
> طراح ها میان  مثلا تست اسید و باز رو اسون میکنه در عوض تست الکتروشیمیایی رو سخت میده که یه شصت خسته به من کنکوری نشون بده* * (همانطور که در 94 دیدیم ) .**قطعا رقابت رو میارند سر این فصول به ظن شما اسان .**
> 
> 2- در حدود 80 درصد بچه های کنکوری اینجور بودجه بندی هارو میدونند . احتمالا پسرهایی هم که 1 سال پشت کنکور موندند و دخترخانم هایی که n سال پشت کنکوری اند در طول سال تمرکزشون رو در این بودجه بندی ها میزارند و پیشاپیش بعضی فصول رو حذف میکنند .
> ...


دوست عزیز حرف شما کاملا غلط و ناصحیح است..اولا این مباحثی رو که گفتم نباید از روی کتاب های جمع بندی خواند بلکه باید با یک منبع محکم خوانده شود...دوما به فرض مثال وقتی شما 12سوال ریاضیی(40 درصد) رو با قدرت و تمام توان خوانده اید 45 دقیقه وقت دارید برای فقط 12 سوال در حالی که بقیه که بقیه که یکسال تمام مطالعه کرده اند در این زمان به 30 سوال جواب میدهند...همه هم که صفر صفر نیستن به هر حال در ابتدای کار در حد 10 درصد خوانده اند و توشه 10 درصدی دارند..
در ضمن مثل اینکه شما از طرح سوالات در کنکور خبر ندارید..صرفا محض اطلاع شما سوالات آزمون سراسری کنکور در رایانه مرکزی سازمان سنجش برای هر درس چندین دسته اند که توسط معلمان باز نشسته سازمان یا دبیران مورد اعتماد به سازمان سنجش ارسال میشود و در هر کنکور سولات بصورت رندوم و تصادفی از رایانه انتخاب و استخراج میشود..ما هم قبول داریم طراح های سوال گلابی نیستن......

----------


## Ultra

> دوست عزیز حرف شما کاملا غلط و ناصحیح است..اولا این مباحثی رو که گفتم نباید از روی کتاب های جمع بندی خواند بلکه باید با یک منبع محکم خوانده شود...دوما به فرض مثال وقتی شما 12سوال ریاضیی(40 درصد) رو با قدرت و تمام توان خوانده اید 45 دقیقه وقت دارید برای فقط 12 سوال در حالی که بقیه که بقیه که یکسال تمام مطالعه کرده اند در این زمان به 30 سوال جواب میدهند...همه هم که صفر صفر نیستن به هر حال در ابتدای کار در حد 10 درصد خوانده اند و توشه 10 درصدی دارند..
> در ضمن مثل اینکه شما از طرح سوالات در کنکور خبر ندارید..صرفا محض اطلاع شما سوالات آزمون سراسری کنکور در رایانه مرکزی سازمان سنجش برای هر درس چندین دسته اند که توسط معلمان باز نشسته سازمان یا دبیران مورد اعتماد به سازمان سنجش ارسال میشود و در هر کنکور سولات بصورت رندوم و تصادفی از رایانه انتخاب و استخراج میشود..ما هم قبول داریم طراح های سوال گلابی نیستن......


خب با این مشاوره شما
همه باید الان دانشجو بودن دیگه
چرا انقدر پشت کنکوری داریم؟
چرا همه میگن سخت و مفهومی شده
قطعا با این دسته بندی که سوالات آسون رو انتخاب کنی قبول نمیشی
خودتون رو گول نزنید

در ضمن چه کسی گفته که سوالات کنکور رو به صورت رندوم انتخاب میکنن؟

----------


## fateme95

> *داداش دمت گرم بابت بودجه بندیت  اما من 2 تا سوال از شما و تمام مشاوران و دوستانی دارم که دارند اینطوری به ما در کنکور مشاوره میدند دارم :
> طبق توضیحات شما و 90 درصد دوستان و مشاور ها ، با زدن حدود 60 درصد ( تقریبا 15-14 سوالی که شما مشخص کردین) از عربی و 9 سوال ریاضی که میشه حدود 30 درصد کنکور و سایر موارد میشه یه رتبه ی خوب در کنکور کسب کرد ( که تعریف بیشتر بچه ها از رتبه ی خوب در تجربی زیر 3000 هست که بشه رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شد)
> حالا سوال من اینکه :
> 1- ایا طراح های سوال کنکور اینقدر احمق هستند که بیان مثلا نور و هندسی از فیزیک رو گلابی بدند و بعد فصولی مثل خازن و جریان رو المپیادی سوال طرح کنند که در کل هیشکی نمیزنه ؟!! یا مثلا در شیمی بیان تست شیمی 2 رو اسون بدند و بعد تست های شیمی 4 رو سخت کنند ؟؟
> 
> خب طراح سوال مغزش از پتاسیم تشکیل نشده که !!(برخلاف برخی مشاوران ما که انگار مغزشون معدن فسفر هست و میان برامون بودجه میدند ).
> طراح ها میان  مثلا تست اسید و باز رو اسون میکنه در عوض تست الکتروشیمیایی رو سخت میده که یه شصت خسته به من کنکوری نشون بده* * (همانطور که در 94 دیدیم ) .**قطعا رقابت رو میارند سر این فصول به ظن شما اسان .**
> 
> 2- در حدود 80 درصد بچه های کنکوری اینجور بودجه بندی هارو میدونند . احتمالا پسرهایی هم که 1 سال پشت کنکور موندند و دخترخانم هایی که n سال پشت کنکوری اند در طول سال تمرکزشون رو در این بودجه بندی ها میزارند و پیشاپیش بعضی فصول رو حذف میکنند .
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  ببین دوست خوب و زیرک و درسخون و باهوش ما چرا فک میکنی نمیشه؟من دیدم که میشه ....میدونم کسی دو سه ماه خونده ولی جانانه و الان داره دندون روزانه میخونه...اون مشاورایی که شما گفتین نمیان اعتبار خودشون رو بخاطر حرفایی که بهش اعتقاد ندارن خراب کنن.این حرفتون درسته که طراح باهوش میاد سختی سوالارو جابه جا میکنه بین مباحث ولیکن کسی که میخواد با روش 40 50 درصدی جلو بره باید تو اون مباحث ب تسلط 100درصدی برسه .فقط همین....ببخشیدا ولی خیلی راحت میتونید کسیو ناامید کنید در حالی که دلایلتون اصلن جامع وشامل نیستن

----------


## Hossein.A

> حال الان واقعا وصف نشدنیه. .. صریح بگم داغونم. .
> روزگار باربعضی ادما بد تا میکنه ...هی. .
> بچه هایی که منو میشناسن میدونن اهل فاز منفی نیستمممممم..اما الان دارم خفه میشم ..
> از بس تو خودم ریختم دم نزدم..
> امروز 2 خرداده. .هه. .نمیشه..نع؟؟؟؟نمیشه. . نمیشه منی که تا الان تنبلی کردمو فقط 20.25 درصد مطالب کنکور خوندم بشم رتبه زیر 1500!!!مگر نههههههه؟
> هئییی. .اینکه خیلی منتظر ببینن نیلوفر خانم چه مدلی میاد شاخ کنکوروبشکنه دیووونم میکنه. ..امید الان توی ذهن من جایی نداره. .
> نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!
> به همو ن خدا حاضرم کلی بی خواب بکشم. .از همه چی بزنم..فقط بخونم اما بن میشههه دیه نمیتونم تحقیر بشم. .طاقت پوزخند کسی رو ندارم...میفهمی


نیلوفر !؟ خودتی !؟ روزی 13 ساعت ! اون همه انگیزه کجا رفت یهو ؟ خیلی بعید بود واقعا . 

اونی که الان بهت پوزخند میزنه 2 روز دیگه تو لباس پرستاری و دکتری ببینتت از سر و کولت میره بالا تا توی مریضیاش راهنماییش کنی یا پول ویزیت ازش نگیرین . شما بهترین حالت ممکن رو هم داشته باشی بازم دهن مردمو نمیتونی ببندی . 

اون اراده ای که من از تو توی تایپک ساعت مطالعه مآ دیدم اگه بخوای میتونی تو همین 56 روز . فقط جوری تلاش کن بعد کنکور نگی یخورده وقت داشتم و نخوندم !

----------


## armin313

> من نگفتم نمیشه گفتم میشه ولی خیلی خیلی سخته ... 
> بله اونایی که میگن نمیشه روشن فکرن و بهتر واقعیتو درک کردن و با روال کنکور آشنا هستن کنکور آش خاله خرسه نیستش هر کی اومد انگشتی توش کنه طرف اومده یه سال مثله اسب زحمت کشیده خونده بازم نمیتونه اون نتیجه ای که میخواد و بگیره بعد با 50 60 روز میخوای کوه بکنی ... کنکور روالش رو به سختی و رقابتی که هست از کنکور سخت تر 
> در ضمن بنده به ایمان اعتقاد دارم و قبولشم دارم ولی فقط ایمان داشتن شرط قبولی نیست بلکه در کنارش تلاش لازمه ...
> من میگم بهتره خودمون رو گول نزنیم و واقع بین باشیم ... انگیزه هم تا یه حدی اگه از حد بگذره نمیشه انگیزه و یه روایاتی بهش نسبت میدن 
> همچنین خوشحالم که شما ایمان به خدا رو درک کردید روالتون رو در کنکور میبینیم به نزدیکی !


به همه ی اون روشن فکرایی که میگن تو این مدت باقی مانده نمیشه از جمله شما،میگم خواهشا حرف خنده دار کم تر بزنین.
شما میگی نمیشه مگه نه؟بچگیات زیاد فیلم پلیسی دیدی؟نقش منفی دوست داشتی؟باشه بگو نمیشه،بگو من واقعیت رو میگم ،حرفت قبول.حالا خوب شد؟
کنکور و رتبه منو مسخره میکنی؟محض اطلاعت بگم سال پیش رتبه 1678 منطقه سه رو آوردم و یه سال موندم و خوب بعد نتایج یه تاپیک میزنم توش کارناممو میزارم تا ایمانه منو ببینی.
به همه ی بچه هایی که اینجان میگم:هیچوقت یک عقاب خودش رو درگیر عقاید یک کلاغ نمیکنه.
برو ،برس ،بدرخش و یه پوزخند بزن به اونایی که میگفتن نمیشه.
همه ی این حرفام ماله کسی که قبلا با حرف بقیه نا امید میشد ولی گذر زمان اونو تبدیل به چیزی که الان هست کرده.
حرف همیشگیم:با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است...بزار بقیه هر چی میخوان بگن ، تو و خدات واسه هر موفقیتی کافی هستین.

----------


## fateme95

> به همه ی اون روشن فکرایی که میگن تو این مدت باقی مانده نمیشه از جمله شما،میگم خواهشا حرف خنده دار کم تر بزنین.
> شما میگی نمیشه مگه نه؟بچگیات زیاد فیلم پلیسی دیدی؟نقش منفی دوست داشتی؟باشه بگو نمیشه،بگو من واقعیت رو میگم ،حرفت قبول.حالا خوب شد؟
> کنکور و رتبه منو مسخره میکنی؟محض اطلاعت بگم سال پیش رتبه 1678 منطقه سه رو آوردم و یه سال موندم و خوب بعد نتایج یه تاپیک میزنم توش کارناممو میزارم تا ایمانه منو ببینی.
> به همه ی بچه هایی که اینجان میگم:هیچوقت یک عقاب خودش رو درگیر عقاید یک کلاغ نمیکنه.
> برو ،برس ،بدرخش و یه پوزخند بزن به اونایی که میگفتن نمیشه.
> همه ی این حرفام ماله کسی که قبلا با حرف بقیه نا امید میشد ولی گذر زمان اونو تبدیل به چیزی که الان هست کرده.
> حرف همیشگیم:با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است...بزار بقیه هر چی میخوان بگن ، تو و خدات واسه هر موفقیتی کافی هستین.


بقول ایمان برو برس بدرخش....شک ندارم قبولی ارمین :Yahoo (106):

----------


## armin313

> بقول ایمان برو برس بدرخش....شک ندارم قبولی ارمین


ممنون از لطفت.الان داشتم کامنت های بقیه رو میخوندم،طرف میگه طراح کنکور از شما زرنگ تره،این همه کسایی که از اول خوب خوندن چی؟از الان بخونی فک کردی میشه؟
طراح کنکور اگه زرنگه چرا پس نصف همه ی سوالات در واقع تیپ تست ها رو میگم،هر سال داره تکرار میشه.
از اول کنکور همه تست تالیفی میزنن و کتابای حجیم و...
و فکر میکنن طراح از اینا سوال میاره.اما نه طراح هر ساله داره نصف سوالات رو مشابه میاره ولی چرا کسی نمیزنه درصد 50 رو؟؟؟
کار های سخت همیشه راه حل های آسون دارن.
این حرف رو از خودم نمیزنم که 50 درصد سوالات حداقل مشابه سال های قبله.اینو تاپ ترین دبیرا میگن.
اگه کسی بخواد قبول نکنه اینو که تیپ تست ها هر سال داره تکرار میشه با قاطعیت میگم اصن تا حالا درس نخونده.
تو فیزیک پارسال سخت بود سخت بود تو شیمی پارسال که وحشتناک بود،با سوالات کنکور میشد به 50 رسید.
طراح کنکور دیگه فقط معلومات نمیخواد بلکه میخواد ببینه تو از سوالای سخت رد میشی یا نه؟بازی رو برده اون سمت.
ایشالا عمری باشه بعد از کنکور با کارنامه 2 نفر از دوستام میام  که از الان براشون برنامه ریختم و ثابت میکنم کسایی که از الان هم شروع کردن موفق شدن.
خیلیا نمیدونن راه موفقیت از کجا میگذره و به خاطر همین میگن نمیشه.
یکی جواب بده اگه طراح کنکور انقد زرنگه چرا 50 درصد سوالات هر سال مشابه؟
چون اون میدونه تو به هر منبعی دست میزنی ولی عمرا بری سوالات کنکور رو حلاجی کنی.اون از چیزی که جلو چشته داره استفاده میکنه.
خدایا چند تا سوال از کنکور 94 بگم که مفت بود چند تا؟زیست خفن بود؟اگه بود چرا سوال سراسری 88 عینا همه ی گزینه هاش تکرار شده بود؟
چرا سوال آمار که همه میرن میگن آسونه میخوننو سخت نیاورد؟اون سوال رو بچه های پایه نهم الان تو کتابشون دارن،میدونستین؟
اسید و باز شیمی سخته؟پس اون سوال آمفوتر ریاضی 94 چی بود آخه؟

کسایی که از الان شروع کردین،شما جای اونایی که از اول خوندن رو نمیگیرین،شما جای خودتون رو دارین.برین جای خودتونو پیدا کنین،چون هیچ کسی قادر به پر کردن جای شما نیست.
به اندازه ی همه افراد دنیا راه برای موفقیت هست.
خودت یه معجزه باش...

----------


## fateme95

> ممنون از لطفت.الان داشتم کامنت های بقیه رو میخوندم،طرف میگه طراح کنکور از شما زرنگ تره،این همه کسایی که از اول خوب خوندن چی؟از الان بخونی فک کردی میشه؟
> طراح کنکور اگه زرنگه چرا پس نصف همه ی سوالات در واقع تیپ تست ها رو میگم،هر سال داره تکرار میشه.
> از اول کنکور همه تست تالیفی میزنن و کتابای حجیم و...
> و فکر میکنن طراح از اینا سوال میاره.اما نه طراح هر ساله داره نصف سوالات رو مشابه میاره ولی چرا کسی نمیزنه درصد 50 رو؟؟؟
> کار های سخت همیشه راه حل های آسون دارن.
> این حرف رو از خودم نمیزنم که 50 درصد سوالات حداقل مشابه سال های قبله.اینو تاپ ترین دبیرا میگن.
> اگه کسی بخواد قبول نکنه اینو که تیپ تست ها هر سال داره تکرار میشه با قاطعیت میگم اصن تا حالا درس نخونده.
> تو فیزیک پارسال سخت بود سخت بود تو شیمی پارسال که وحشتناک بود،با سوالات کنکور میشد به 50 رسید.
> طراح کنکور دیگه فقط معلومات نمیخواد بلکه میخواد ببینه تو از سوالای سخت رد میشی یا نه؟بازی رو برده اون سمت.
> ...


اوهوم...بیا واسه منم برنامه بریز.... :Yahoo (113): ذهنم اشفتس...

----------


## hamed_habibi

توکنکور 92 تاثیر مثبت بود دوستم تخصصیار و 25 یا 30 زد...عمومیارو 60 وزمین رو 85 زد رتبه 197 منطقه س شد.....زمین 20درصد 4000شایدم بیشتر جاب حات کنه اما تراز نمیده

----------


## Milad98

> ایشون الان چند ساعته رفته شروع کرده داره درسشو میخونه
> حالا یا بازم بیخیال خوندن میشه که دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد یا به خوندن ادامه میده و موفق میشه ولی برام جالبه از اون موقع تا حالا 4 صفحه به تایپک اضافه شده 
> بیخیال شین دیگه
> یکی باید شما ها رو راهنمایی کنه که بیخیال نت و انجمن شین و برین درس بخونین
> مثلا کمتر از 2 ماهه دیگه کنکور دارینا


منم گرم خوندن پستها بودم 
که پست تورودیدم داداش........
تهه حرف زدی


like

----------


## SonaMi

1. هدف سوزان 
2. دلیل مجبور کننده

----------


## ata.beheshti

خودکشی نتیجه بخش... بیخابی هایی شیرین تر از عسل ...کتاب جویدن به مقدار فراوان... تست هدفمند در حد شدید .. روزی بیست ساعت ..... ：) اگه عاشق باشیم خیلی کارای سخت اصلن چیزی نیستن جلومون.... این مدت باقی مونده رو عاشقی کن ...

----------


## likeastatue

من نه میخام فاز مثبت بدم
نه منفی
من میگم میشه

----------


## tear_goddess

میشه
ما یک عدد دبیر داشتیم میگفت کنکور ی پروژه 2 ماهه اس
الان سومین باره که این و گفتم  :Yahoo (4): 
خودمم ناامید میشمااا
اما تصمیم گرفتم هر روز صب و شب با خودم تکرار کنم ک من مهر ماه دانشگاه شیراز هستم
امیدوارم همه چیز خوب پیش بره  :Yahoo (1): 
و خداوند معجزه اش و تو کنکور بهتون نشون بده

----------


## Neda_Salahshour

خدا اون بالاس..........میبینه ....زحمت بکشین تا نتیجه شم ببینید..........به روزی فکر کنید که دراز میکشی و میگی اخیش تموم شد خلاص شدم.....(بعدظهر کنکور).....به اون بالا سری بگی خدایا من تلاشمو کردم دیدی بی خوابی کشیدم از تفریحاتم زدم اما رو سفیدم....توام روسفیدترم کن....خدا دوست ماس حتما کمک میکنه .....با اینجا اومدن هر روز فاز گرفتن هیچی درست نمیشه فقط زمانو از دست میدین بچها.....من خودم حالت همین خانم رو دارم 25 درصد کنکورو خوندم (شایدم کمتر) اما مطمعنم با تلاشی ک دارم میکنم قبولم....به امید روزی ک بیایم اینجا خبر قبولی همو ببینیم و بشنویم.....امیدت به خدا....وعده ما همین جاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااا """"با تایپک موفق هاااااااااااااااای 50 روزه""""""........

یا علـــــــــــــــی

----------


## nilofar76

> ایشون الان چند ساعته رفته شروع کرده داره درسشو میخونه
> حالا یا بازم بیخیال خوندن میشه که دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد یا به خوندن ادامه میده و موفق میشه ولی برام جالبه از اون موقع تا حالا 4 صفحه به تایپک اضافه شده 
> بیخیال شین دیگه
> یکی باید شما ها رو راهنمایی کنه که بیخیال نت و انجمن شین و برین درس بخونین
> مثلا کمتر از 2 ماهه دیگه کنکور دارینا



موافقمم

----------


## Hellion

> به همه ی اون روشن فکرایی که میگن تو این مدت باقی مانده نمیشه از جمله شما،میگم خواهشا حرف خنده دار کم تر بزنین.
> شما میگی نمیشه مگه نه؟بچگیات زیاد فیلم پلیسی دیدی؟نقش منفی دوست داشتی؟باشه بگو نمیشه،بگو من واقعیت رو میگم ،حرفت قبول.حالا خوب شد؟
> کنکور و رتبه منو مسخره میکنی؟محض اطلاعت بگم سال پیش رتبه 1678 منطقه سه رو آوردم و یه سال موندم و خوب بعد نتایج یه تاپیک میزنم توش کارناممو میزارم تا ایمانه منو ببینی.
> به همه ی بچه هایی که اینجان میگم:هیچوقت یک عقاب خودش رو درگیر عقاید یک کلاغ نمیکنه.
> برو ،برس ،بدرخش و یه پوزخند بزن به اونایی که میگفتن نمیشه.
> همه ی این حرفام ماله کسی که قبلا با حرف بقیه نا امید میشد ولی گذر زمان اونو تبدیل به چیزی که الان هست کرده.
> حرف همیشگیم:با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است...بزار بقیه هر چی میخوان بگن ، تو و خدات واسه هر موفقیتی کافی هستین.


داداش هر وقت گیراییت رو یکم بردی بالا بیا با هم بحثو ادامه میدیم ... من یه چی دیگه میگم تو یه چی دیگه جواب میدی ... 
امیدوارم شما  هم یکی از اون سوپر استارای کنکور تخیلی بشین  !!!!البته نه در مخیلات بلکه در واقعیت به هر حال نزدیک خودمونی همینجا بعد کنکور سراغی از شما و بقیه دوستان میگیریم نگران نباشید  :Yahoo (1):  
موفق باشید ...
یا حق

----------


## hamid_MhD

سلام ابجی.بزار حرفمو با چند جمله از بریان تریسی شروع کنم که میگه:
ما انسان همیشه عادت داریم بگیم 
اگه از نو متولد بشیم دیگ فلان کار رو انجام نمیدیم یا فلان جا نمیریم فلان کار رو خوبه خوب انجام میدیم اصن زندگیمونو به نحو احسن میسازیم ولی خودتون میدونید اگه صد بار هم از نو متولد بشید باز همینید .
پس اگه واقعن مرده ساختنید از همین حالا شروع کنید بسازید و گذشته رو فراموش کنید و زمانه باقی مانده زنندیگتون رو جوری که بسازید که نخواهید برگردید و درستش کنید.
حالا قضیه ما کنکوری ها هم همینه اگه ما مرده درس خوندیم باید از همین الان همین ساعت شروع کنیم بخونیم وگرنه اگه 10سال هم پشت کنور بمونیم هیچ فایده ای نداره چون نمیخوایم بسازیم زندیگیمونو.
پس ابجی اگه واقعن اراده کردی ک این مدت نه چندان کم رو ازش استفاده کنی یا علی بگو و شروع کن و مطمین باش از هر نتیجه ای که بدست بیاری راضی خواهی بود  چون میدونی حداقل واسه 2 ماه زحمت کشیدی و تلاش کردی!
ارزویه موفقیت برای همه میکنم امیدوارم به اندازه ثانیه به ثانیه و کلمه به کلمه درس خوندتون نتیجه بگیرید! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## a--ali--a

هرکسی به اندازه تلاشش نتیجه می گیره..
شما تمام تلاشت رو بذار خدا بخوا حله..

----------


## armin313

> داداش هر وقت گیراییت رو یکم بردی بالا بیا با هم بحثو ادامه میدیم ... من یه چی دیگه میگم تو یه چی دیگه جواب میدی ... 
> امیدوارم شما  هم یکی از اون سوپر استارای کنکور تخیلی بشین  !!!!البته نه در مخیلات بلکه در واقعیت به هر حال نزدیک خودمونی همینجا بعد کنکور سراغی از شما و بقیه دوستان میگیریم نگران نباشید  
> موفق باشید ...
> یا حق


شرمنده گیرایی ما به عکس آواتار شما نمیرسه هههه.برم گیرایمو ببرم بالا اووهه
من همین الان میانگین ترازم 6843 هستش نیازی ندارم سوپراستار تخیلی باشم ههه.هوا ورت داشته شهیدبهشتی میخونی یا سمپادی هستی،خیلی تیزی؟ماهم شهید بهشتی خوندیم ولی افتخاری نیس بخوایم بگیمش.شما یکم سن رو بده بیاد بالا بعد نظر بده ،هنوز زوده واسه سنت درمورد کنکور نظر بدی که میشه یا نه؟مگه تاحالا کنکور دادی آخه؟ههه
خیلی دوست داری زمین خوردن اینایی که از الان شروع کردنو ببینی؟
منتظر هفته ی سوم مردادم که نتیج بیاد شدید...ما رو از کنکور نترسون بابا گفتم که هنوز واس سنت زوده این حرفا،هر موقع سنت رسید بعد...
چرا ناراحتی عمو فدات؟
بگی بخواب شبا قاطی عروسکات...

----------


## Hellion

> شرمنده گیرایی ما به عکس آواتار شما نمیرسه هههه.برم گیرایمو ببرم بالا اووهه
> من همین الان میانگین ترازم 6843 هستش نیازی ندارم سوپراستار تخیلی باشم ههه.هوا ورت داشته شهیدبهشتی میخونی یا سمپادی هستی،خیلی تیزی؟ماهم شهید بهشتی خوندیم ولی افتخاری نیس بخوایم بگیمش.شما یکم سن رو بده بیاد بالا بعد نظر بده ،هنوز زوده واسه سنت درمورد کنکور نظر بدی که میشه یا نه؟مگه تاحالا کنکور دادی آخه؟ههه
> خیلی دوست داری زمین خوردن اینایی که از الان شروع کردنو ببینی؟
> منتظر هفته ی سوم مردادم که نتیج بیاد شدید...ما رو از کنکور نترسون بابا گفتم که هنوز واس سنت زوده این حرفا،هر موقع سنت رسید بعد...
> چرا ناراحتی عمو فدات؟
> بگی بخواب شبا قاطی عروسکات...


داداش ترازتو میخوای به رخ بکشی الان مثلا میخواستی بگی خیلی زرنگی هر وقت تونستی دو رقمی کشور رو بزنی بیا کل کل عزیز تیز هوش ... والله من نه ادعا کردم شهید بهشتی ام و نه ادعای تیزهوش بودن دارم این شمایین که پماد سوختگیتون انگار بدجور اثر کرده  .. من بازم میگم نگفتم نمیشه میگم میشه ولی سخته این شمایی که میخوای تفرقه بندازی حاجی ... 

یه جوری میگی عمو انگار پخمی حاجی ... مثلا میخوای بگی گنده ای و اینا باشه ... 
 ما گنده مجازی زیاد چیز کردیم حالا شما هم روش ...

در ضمن چیز بدی نگفتم میگم بعد کنکور سراغ شما و بقیه ایمان داران رو میگیرم شما مشکلی باهاش دارین ؟

----------


## Behnam10

> ببین دوست خوب و زیرک و درسخون و باهوش ما چرا فک میکنی نمیشه؟من دیدم که میشه ....میدونم کسی دو سه ماه خونده ولی جانانه و الان داره دندون روزانه میخونه...اون مشاورایی که شما گفتین نمیان اعتبار خودشون رو بخاطر حرفایی که بهش اعتقاد ندارن خراب کنن.این حرفتون درسته که طراح باهوش میاد سختی سوالارو جابه جا میکنه بین مباحث ولیکن کسی که میخواد با روش 40 50 درصدی جلو بره باید تو اون مباحث ب تسلط 100درصدی برسه .فقط همین....ببخشیدا ولی خیلی راحت میتونید کسیو ناامید کنید در حالی که دلایلتون اصلن جامع وشامل نیستن





> دوست عزیز حرف شما کاملا غلط و ناصحیح است..اولا این مباحثی رو که گفتم نباید از روی کتاب های جمع بندی خواند بلکه باید با یک منبع محکم خوانده شود...دوما به فرض مثال وقتی شما 12سوال ریاضیی(40 درصد) رو با قدرت و تمام توان خوانده اید 45 دقیقه وقت دارید برای فقط 12 سوال در حالی که بقیه که بقیه که یکسال تمام مطالعه کرده اند در این زمان به 30 سوال جواب میدهند...همه هم که صفر صفر نیستن به هر حال در ابتدای کار در حد 10 درصد خوانده اند و توشه 10 درصدی دارند..
> در ضمن مثل اینکه شما از طرح سوالات در کنکور خبر ندارید..صرفا محض اطلاع شما سوالات آزمون سراسری کنکور در رایانه مرکزی سازمان سنجش برای هر درس چندین دسته اند که توسط معلمان باز نشسته سازمان یا دبیران مورد اعتماد به سازمان سنجش ارسال میشود و در هر کنکور سولات بصورت رندوم و تصادفی از رایانه انتخاب و استخراج میشود..ما هم قبول داریم طراح های سوال گلابی نیستن......


*هر دوی شما عزیزان مث اینکه خیلی خیلی خوش باور هستید و انگار چشمتون رو روی حقایق بستید . امید دادن خوبه اما شما دارید از اون ور بوم میافتید . 
اولا شما ها استلالتون اینه که بیایم در اون بودجه بندی ها به تسلط 100 درصد برسیم . واین دقیقا پارودکس حرف هاتون هست . ایا در 50 روز میشه به 50 درصد کنکور در 9 درس به تسلط 100 رسید؟
در مورد حرف های برادرمون هم بگم داداش عزیزم هیچ وقت سازمان سنجش برای طرح سوال از دبیر استفاده نمیکنه (طبق قانون) . همگی اساتید دانشگاه هستند که طرح سوال میکنند .
در مورد رندوم بودن سوالات هم مگه خونه ی خالست که بیان سوالات رو رندومی انتخاب کنند ؟ تمامی ازمون ها گزینش گر دارند که میان چینش سوالات رو انجام میدند . 

من هنوز هم میگم که با 50 روز پزشکی و دندان و دارو نمیشه قبول شد (البته اگه سهمیه رو کنار بزاریم که باهاش میشه هر کاری کرد). وگرنه به قول دوستمون الان پشت کنکوری نداشتیم که.
در کل حرف های برخی دوستان شده دست مایعه ی طنز . وقتی میایم و کامنت هارو میخونیم اولا خیلی خوش حال میشیم که خیلی ها هنوز در خواب سیر میکنند و شانس قبولی دیگران رو بیشتر میکنند . ثانیا برخی دوستان که اصلا به سن کنکور نرسیدند و برخی دیگر سال هاست که کنکور دادند ، میان از جو کنکور حرف میزنند . مطمئن باشید هیچکدوم از شما ها حال ماکنکوری ها رو نمیفهمید . معنای واقعی نا امیدی از قبولی رو منی میفهمم که تمامی دوستام از الان برای سال دیگه برنامه ریختند و بیخیال امسال شدند .
اره عزیزمن  کنکور یعنی واقعیت . با خواب و رویای پزشکی و امید های الکی  ، نمیشه روپوش سفید پوشید .
یاعلی
*

----------


## negar~

> *هر دوی شما عزیزان مث اینکه خیلی خیلی خوش باور هستید و انگار چشمتون رو روی حقایق بستید . امید دادن خوبه اما شما دارید از اون ور بوم میافتید . 
> اولا شما ها استلالتون اینه که بیایم در اون بودجه بندی ها به تسلط 100 درصد برسیم . واین دقیقا پارودکس حرف هاتون هست . ایا در 50 روز میشه به 50 درصد کنکور در 9 درس به تسلط 100 رسید؟
> در مورد حرف های برادرمون هم بگم داداش عزیزم هیچ وقت سازمان سنجش برای طرح سوال از دبیر استفاده نمیکنه (طبق قانون) . همگی اساتید دانشگاه هستند که طرح سوال میکنند .
> در مورد رندوم بودن سوالات هم مگه خونه ی خالست که بیان سوالات رو رندومی انتخاب کنند ؟ تمامی ازمون ها گزینش گر دارند که میان چینش سوالات رو انجام میدند . 
> 
> من هنوز هم میگم که با 50 روز پزشکی و دندان و دارو نمیشه قبول شد (البته اگه سهمیه رو کنار بزاریم که باهاش میشه هر کاری کرد). وگرنه به قول دوستمون الان پشت کنکوری نداشتیم که.
> در کل حرف های برخی دوستان شده دست مایعه ی طنز . وقتی میایم و کامنت هارو میخونیم اولا خیلی خوش حال میشیم که خیلی ها هنوز در خواب سیر میکنند و شانس قبولی دیگران رو بیشتر میکنند . ثانیا برخی دوستان که اصلا به سن کنکور نرسیدند و برخی دیگر سال هاست که کنکور دادند ، میان از جو کنکور حرف میزنند . مطمئن باشید هیچکدوم از شما ها حال ماکنکوری ها رو نمیفهمید . معنای واقعی نا امیدی از قبولی رو منی میفهمم که تمامی دوستام از الان برای سال دیگه برنامه ریختند و بیخیال امسال شدند .
> اره عزیزمن  کنکور یعنی واقعیت . با خواب و رویای پزشکی و امید های الکی  ، نمیشه روپوش سفید پوشید .
> یاعلی
> *


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fateme95

> *هر دوی شما عزیزان مث اینکه خیلی خیلی خوش باور هستید و انگار چشمتون رو روی حقایق بستید . امید دادن خوبه اما شما دارید از اون ور بوم میافتید . 
> اولا شما ها استلالتون اینه که بیایم در اون بودجه بندی ها به تسلط 100 درصد برسیم . واین دقیقا پارودکس حرف هاتون هست . ایا در 50 روز میشه به 50 درصد کنکور در 9 درس به تسلط 100 رسید؟
> در مورد حرف های برادرمون هم بگم داداش عزیزم هیچ وقت سازمان سنجش برای طرح سوال از دبیر استفاده نمیکنه (طبق قانون) . همگی اساتید دانشگاه هستند که طرح سوال میکنند .
> در مورد رندوم بودن سوالات هم مگه خونه ی خالست که بیان سوالات رو رندومی انتخاب کنند ؟ تمامی ازمون ها گزینش گر دارند که میان چینش سوالات رو انجام میدند . 
> 
> من هنوز هم میگم که با 50 روز پزشکی و دندان و دارو نمیشه قبول شد (البته اگه سهمیه رو کنار بزاریم که باهاش میشه هر کاری کرد). وگرنه به قول دوستمون الان پشت کنکوری نداشتیم که.
> در کل حرف های برخی دوستان شده دست مایعه ی طنز . وقتی میایم و کامنت هارو میخونیم اولا خیلی خوش حال میشیم که خیلی ها هنوز در خواب سیر میکنند و شانس قبولی دیگران رو بیشتر میکنند . ثانیا برخی دوستان که اصلا به سن کنکور نرسیدند و برخی دیگر سال هاست که کنکور دادند ، میان از جو کنکور حرف میزنند . مطمئن باشید هیچکدوم از شما ها حال ماکنکوری ها رو نمیفهمید . معنای واقعی نا امیدی از قبولی رو منی میفهمم که تمامی دوستام از الان برای سال دیگه برنامه ریختند و بیخیال امسال شدند .
> اره عزیزمن  کنکور یعنی واقعیت . با خواب و رویای پزشکی و امید های الکی  ، نمیشه روپوش سفید پوشید .
> یاعلی
> *


علی یارت ......ببین حتی اگه تو فرستاده خدا باشی که بگی نمیشه بازم با نا امید کردن کسی هیچ جای کار درست نمیشه ..اگه 1نفر 15000 هزارشو بکنه 3000 با تلاش تو این 50روز خیلی بهتر ازینه کسی بخواد با حرفای شما از الان دست از تلاش یکشه و بگه فقط سال دیگه
اینم بدونید همیشه لحظه ی اخر خدا نزدیکتر میشه....من بازم میگم اگه کسی بخواد ک بشه میشه....مگه نخواد....از ته دل نخواد و با همه وجود نخونه...
مگه اصولی جلو نره....اگه هر رفتنی رسیدن نباشه اما یرای رسیدنم راهی جز رفتن نیست...بنظرم چلنجم کافیه.هر کس کاریو که فک میکنه درسته انجام بده....ایشالا که شما هم بهترین رشته و بهترین دانشگاهو قبول شی دوست عزیز....خدا خودش میدونه صلاح هرکدوممون تو چیه....همه فعلا فقط تلاش کنن و بنتیجه فکر نکنن....ایشالا خدا واسه همه بهترینو قرار بده :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mahsa92

اينارو جرا اينجا داري ميپرسي؟
مگه نميگي حاضري از خوابتم بزني ولي بخوني؟
پس چرا نميزني و نميخوني؟
خودتم ميدوني هرچقد بخوني نتيجه ميگيري پس بخون و نتيجه بگير
اندازه ١٥٠٠بشدن بخون تا ١٥٠٠ بشي

----------


## Neda_Salahshour

> *هر دوی شما عزیزان مث اینکه خیلی خیلی خوش باور هستید و انگار چشمتون رو روی حقایق بستید . امید دادن خوبه اما شما دارید از اون ور بوم میافتید . 
> اولا شما ها استلالتون اینه که بیایم در اون بودجه بندی ها به تسلط 100 درصد برسیم . واین دقیقا پارودکس حرف هاتون هست . ایا در 50 روز میشه به 50 درصد کنکور در 9 درس به تسلط 100 رسید؟
> در مورد حرف های برادرمون هم بگم داداش عزیزم هیچ وقت سازمان سنجش برای طرح سوال از دبیر استفاده نمیکنه (طبق قانون) . همگی اساتید دانشگاه هستند که طرح سوال میکنند .
> در مورد رندوم بودن سوالات هم مگه خونه ی خالست که بیان سوالات رو رندومی انتخاب کنند ؟ تمامی ازمون ها گزینش گر دارند که میان چینش سوالات رو انجام میدند . 
> 
> من هنوز هم میگم که با 50 روز پزشکی و دندان و دارو نمیشه قبول شد (البته اگه سهمیه رو کنار بزاریم که باهاش میشه هر کاری کرد). وگرنه به قول دوستمون الان پشت کنکوری نداشتیم که.
> در کل حرف های برخی دوستان شده دست مایعه ی طنز . وقتی میایم و کامنت هارو میخونیم اولا خیلی خوش حال میشیم که خیلی ها هنوز در خواب سیر میکنند و شانس قبولی دیگران رو بیشتر میکنند . ثانیا برخی دوستان که اصلا به سن کنکور نرسیدند و برخی دیگر سال هاست که کنکور دادند ، میان از جو کنکور حرف میزنند . مطمئن باشید هیچکدوم از شما ها حال ماکنکوری ها رو نمیفهمید . معنای واقعی نا امیدی از قبولی رو منی میفهمم که تمامی دوستام از الان برای سال دیگه برنامه ریختند و بیخیال امسال شدند .
> اره عزیزمن  کنکور یعنی واقعیت . با خواب و رویای پزشکی و امید های الکی  ، نمیشه روپوش سفید پوشید .
> یاعلی
> *



ببین داداش از اینکه روحیه بچه ها رو خراب کردی هیچی نمیگم....ولی فقط جواب این قسمتو که گفتی این همه پشت کنکوری نداشتیم اگه میشد توی 50 روز خوند بگم همینایی که تو ازشون یاد کردی همون دوست های شمان که از الان دفتر و کتابو بستن گذاشتن به امید سال بعد ....گرفتی؟؟؟؟
والا اونی که امید داره از همین ساعت شروع میکنه میخونه اونی که شما میگی بمونه پشت کنکور بهتره چون الانو ول کرده چسبیده به چندماه دیگه انقد امید و اشتیاق نداره که این دوماهو بخونه حتی اگ نتیجه نگیره(که محاله هیچ زحمتی بی جواب نمیمونه حاالا نمیگم تاپ میشه ولی بالاخره به نتیجه مقبولی میرسه)
اونایی هم که میخوان رتبه بیارن و تصمیم دارن وعده بذارن واس سال بعد کنکورنزدیکترشونو شرکت میکنن و تا لحظه آخرم میخونن و بعدش باز میخونن ولی اینایی که میگی سال بعدم همینه وضعشون زود از میدون کنار کشیدن...شنیدین که میگن خیلی ها هستن توی این ایام دلسرد میشن؟؟؟؟؟ همین افراد هستن پس بخونید تا جلو بزنید.....................یاااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا حق.....منتظرتونم خانم و آقاهای دکتر و مهندس

----------


## king of konkur

اول سلام
دوم همین ک تصمیم گرفتی بخونی ی دنیا می ارزه
میدونی چیه هیچیییییییییییییی تو این دنیا قابل پیش بینی نیس
احتمالش خیلی زیاده با خوندن مناسب زیر 1500 شی
و احتمالشم خیلی کمه ک زیر 1500 شی
نمیدونم گرفتی چی میگم یا ن
اصولن من با انرژی منفی مخالفم و الان اینجا نیومدم بت تلقین کنم ک تو میتونی
تو الان باید هدفدار درس بخونی
گفتی با بی خابی مشکلی نداری
پس بی خوابی بکش.56 روز دیگه.وقت کمی نیست
اگه روزانه 20 ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی و روز آخرم نخونی اصن میشه 1100 ساعت.4 ساعتم خاب.نمیشه ینی؟ینی نمیشه 56 روز من فقط سه یا چارساعت بخابم واسه آیندم تلاش کنم؟
چرا میشه
اگه خودم بخوام میشه
از الان شروع کن
ن از فردا
نتو جمعش کن
برو قسمتایی ک میدونی و مطمئنی تو کنکور جواب میدیو بخون اول
با اون قسمتا درصد بدست بیار
کسی ک میگه ممکنه اون قسمتا رو سخت بدن فازش ی چیز دیگس.من با اونا کاری ندارم.مثلن شیمی 93 سخت بود 94 سخت تر شد.ینی معلوم بود چ چیزی سخته
بخون
خیلی هم بخون
بخدا روزی 20 ساعت هیچی نیست
دوستان من الان فقط دوساعت میخابن
میفهمی چی میگم؟2 ساعت
تو هیچیت ازونا کمتر نیس
56 روز
تیک تیک
ساعت ب سرعت میگذره
امیدوارم بعد از کنکورت بیای ی تاپیک بزنی بعدش بگی ب رتبه دلخواهم رسیدم و تجربه های این 56 روز سخت ولی در عین حال شیرینتو واسه بقیه هم بگی
ب امید موفقیت
یا علی... :Yahoo (83):

----------


## king of konkur

> *هر دوی شما عزیزان مث اینکه خیلی خیلی خوش باور هستید و انگار چشمتون رو روی حقایق بستید . امید دادن خوبه اما شما دارید از اون ور بوم میافتید . 
> اولا شما ها استلالتون اینه که بیایم در اون بودجه بندی ها به تسلط 100 درصد برسیم . واین دقیقا پارودکس حرف هاتون هست . ایا در 50 روز میشه به 50 درصد کنکور در 9 درس به تسلط 100 رسید؟
> در مورد حرف های برادرمون هم بگم داداش عزیزم هیچ وقت سازمان سنجش برای طرح سوال از دبیر استفاده نمیکنه (طبق قانون) . همگی اساتید دانشگاه هستند که طرح سوال میکنند .
> در مورد رندوم بودن سوالات هم مگه خونه ی خالست که بیان سوالات رو رندومی انتخاب کنند ؟ تمامی ازمون ها گزینش گر دارند که میان چینش سوالات رو انجام میدند . 
> 
> من هنوز هم میگم که با 50 روز پزشکی و دندان و دارو نمیشه قبول شد (البته اگه سهمیه رو کنار بزاریم که باهاش میشه هر کاری کرد). وگرنه به قول دوستمون الان پشت کنکوری نداشتیم که.
> در کل حرف های برخی دوستان شده دست مایعه ی طنز . وقتی میایم و کامنت هارو میخونیم اولا خیلی خوش حال میشیم که خیلی ها هنوز در خواب سیر میکنند و شانس قبولی دیگران رو بیشتر میکنند . ثانیا برخی دوستان که اصلا به سن کنکور نرسیدند و برخی دیگر سال هاست که کنکور دادند ، میان از جو کنکور حرف میزنند . مطمئن باشید هیچکدوم از شما ها حال ماکنکوری ها رو نمیفهمید . معنای واقعی نا امیدی از قبولی رو منی میفهمم که تمامی دوستام از الان برای سال دیگه برنامه ریختند و بیخیال امسال شدند .
> اره عزیزمن  کنکور یعنی واقعیت . با خواب و رویای پزشکی و امید های الکی  ، نمیشه روپوش سفید پوشید .
> یاعلی
> *


زرشک  :Yahoo (2): 
ینی میشه یکم آروم تر بیای اینو بگی
اطراف خودتو نبین
خیلی ها بودن تو 50 روز نتیجه گرفتند
میشه یکم تو حرف زدن با دیگران آروم تر بود
کسی با 5 روز خوندن حق تورو نمیخوره ها
نون تو هم قطع نمیشه
به تسلط 100 درصد نمیشه رسید درست
ولی ب ی تسلط مطلوبم نمیشه رسید؟
داداش دمت گرم واقعن
منم ک از تابستون روزانه 10 ب بالا خوندم با حرف تو ناامید شدم چ برسه ب کسی ک از الان میخاد بخونه
لطف کن یکم با بقیه مهربون باش.ب نظر دیگرانم احترام بذار
مرسی
ایشالا همههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه موفق شن

----------


## GUST

> زرشک 
> ینی میشه یکم آروم تر بیای اینو بگی
> اطراف خودتو نبین
> خیلی ها بودن تو 50 روز نتیجه گرفتند
> میشه یکم تو حرف زدن با دیگران آروم تر بود
> کسی با 5 روز خوندن حق تورو نمیخوره ها
> نون تو هم قطع نمیشه
> به تسلط 100 درصد نمیشه رسید درست
> ولی ب ی تسلط مطلوبم نمیشه رسید؟
> ...


داداش اینکه میگی 50 روز من میگم کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن! 
هرکسی نمیتونه از این کارا بکنه! 
حقیقت سخته! 
شاید بشه ولی استثناست
اینکه بخونی ولی روز کنکور زحماتش نقش برآب بشه سخته !یکبار شروع کنه از الان تا 96 و برای همیشه تمومش کنه

----------


## king of konkur

> داداش اینکه میگی 50 روز من میگم کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن! 
> هرکسی نمیتونه از این کارا بکنه! 
> حقیقت سخته! 
> شاید بشه ولی استثناست
> اینکه بخونی ولی روز کنکور زحماتش نقش برآب بشه سخته !یکبار شروع کنه از الان تا 96 و برای همیشه تمومش کنه


حرفتو قبول دارم در حد المپیک
ولی خب ب نظرت اگه 96 نشه نمیگه کاش حداقل 95 همون روزای باقیمونده تلاشمو کرده بودم؟صد درصد میگه
انسان خیلی توانایی داره
ما انسان ها خودمونو دست کم گرفتیم
اگه خب امسال نشد این 55 روزی ک میخونه میره تو حساب کنکور 96
مطمئن باش تو این 55 روز اینقدر با دقت میخونه ک بعدن نیاز ب مرور فقط داشته باشه
سخته ولی ممکن...
ب امید موفقیت همه

----------


## alibahadori

ببین من اهل چرت و پرت گویی و امید دادن الکی نیستم 
ولی فقط 1 رتبرو بهت میگم ببین تو هم توانشو داری یا نه 
برای رتبه ی زیر 500 شدن که یکم فکر کنم دیر باشه اما برای زیر 1500 شدن امکانش خیلی زیاده 
دوست خودم که توی یک کلاس هم بودیم اسم رحیم یاوری نژاد بود 1090 منطقه 1 شد توی کنکور 94 
کار نامش هست توی کانون برو ببین
این پسر تمامی ازمون هارو تا 2 ماه مونده به کنکور با کلید میومد میزد قلم چی و الکی رتبه میگرفت چون اصلا نخونده بود 

50 و خورده ای روز  مونده بود  به کنکور مردونه نشست روی 12 -13 ساعت مفید خوندش 
انقدر به خودش فشار اورد که توی سنجش اخری خودش تونست جزو 100 نفر برتر بشه 

روزی 1 فصل زیست میزد 
1 فصل شیمی یا ریاضی یا فیزیک 
عمومی هم روزی 4 ساعت میخوند 

دوست من نه سهمیه داشت و نه پارتی بازی کردش 
هوشش هم در سطح یک دانش اموز متوسط بود 
گفت میخوام تلاش کنم زیر 5000 هزار بیارم 
تلاششو کرد 
1090 منطقه 1 اورد 
پزشکی سبز وار میخونه 
البته جای بهتر هم میزن قبول میشد ولی چون بچه همون شهره رفتش که پیش پدر بزرگش زندگی کنه و درس بخونه

حالا ببین میتونی این 50 روز رو به خودت سختی بدی 
اینترنت نیای و کار های متفرقه رو بذاری کنار و بخونی یا نه

به نظر من ارزششو داره که حداقل جای این که الان ناامید شی تا جایی که میتونی بخونی و نشون بدی که اگه بخوای میتونی زیر 1500 هم بیاری

----------


## کنکوری244

بابا یکی بود با معدل 12 یک ماه قبل کنکور شروع کرد رتبه دو رقمی آورد ، بشین با دقت بخون خیلی بهتر از 1500 هم میاری به ارادت بستگی داره

----------


## mhnz

> بابا یکی بود با معدل 12 یک ماه قبل کنکور شروع کرد رتبه دو رقمی آورد ، بشین با دقت بخون خیلی بهتر از 1500 هم میاری به ارادت بستگی داره


دورقمی؟ :Yahoo (21): 
یک ماهه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## کنکوری244

> دورقمی؟
> یک ماهه؟




اره چرا که نه 
اتفاقا معدلش بیشتر نظرمو جلب کرد ! خودمم خیلی تعجب کردم راستش ...
ولی بنظرم تو این زمان اراده و تلاش خیلی تاثیر داره ،
من خودم یکی ازاوناییم ک یکساله شروع کردم به خوندن والان ک رسیدم تهش کلی خسته و بی انگیزه ام ... کاش منم کلا میذاشتم برا بعد عید

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری244


بابا یکی بود با معدل 12 یک ماه قبل کنکور شروع کرد رتبه دو رقمی آورد ، بشین با دقت بخون خیلی بهتر از 1500 هم میاری به ارادت بستگی داره


میشه منبع معتبری معرفی کنید؟یا کلا اطلاعات دقیق تری درمورد حرفی که زدین بفرمایید؟*

----------


## کنکوری244

> *
> میشه منبع معتبری معرفی کنید؟یا کلا اطلاعات دقیق تری درمورد حرفی که زدین بفرمایید؟*



نه والا من نمیشناسم دبیر ریاضی سال دوممون گفته بود که شاگردش بود

----------


## mhnz

> نه والا من نمیشناسم دبیر ریاضی سال دوممون گفته بود که شاگردش بود



رشته شون چی بوده؟؟؟

----------


## کنکوری244

یا ریاضی یا انسانی 
چون دبیرمون تجربی نداشت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری244


نه والا من نمیشناسم دبیر ریاضی سال دوممون گفته بود که شاگردش بود


اینکه میفرمایین دبیر سال دوم شما همچین موضوعی رو مطرح کرده با توجه به اینکه شما الان یک کنکوری هستین پس حرف این دبیر شما در کلاسی که سال 92 با ایشون داشتین مطرح شده,دبیرتون هم از شاگردی حرف زده که قبل از این سال همچین نتیجه ای رو کسب کردن یعنی در کنکور 91, بد نیست به اطلاع شما برسونم که اون زمان تاثیر سوابق قطعی نبود , دیگه از این موضوع گذر میکنم که فرد مورد نظر شما تجربی نبوده , چون همگی براین واقف هستیم که در این رشته موضوع کمی سخت تر از سایر رشته هاست.
امیدوار کردن یک فرد خیلی کار پسندیده ای هست,خودم هم همیشه در اینکار پیش قدم بودم, منتها مشروط بر اینکه این امید دادن منطقی باشه*

----------


## _saeed_

سام بچه لطفا به این پست بیاین ودرمورد وضعیتم نظرتونو بگید وکمک کنید ممنوم
نمیدونم میتونیم یانه ولی باید تمام تلاشمونو بکنیم(توروخداکمکم کنید پشت کنکوریم)

----------


## Alireza23

> *
> اینکه میفرمایین دبیر سال دوم شما همچین موضوعی رو مطرح کرده با توجه به اینکه شما الان یک کنکوری هستین پس حرف این دبیر شما در کلاسی که سال 92 با ایشون داشتین مطرح شده,دبیرتون هم از شاگردی حرف زده که قبل از این سال همچین نتیجه ای رو کسب کردن یعنی در کنکور 91, بد نیست به اطلاع شما برسونم که اون زمان تاثیر سوابق قطعی نبود , دیگه از این موضوع گذر میکنم که فرد مورد نظر شما تجربی نبوده , چون همگی براین واقف هستیم که در این رشته موضوع کمی سخت تر از سایر رشته هاست.
> امیدوار کردن یک فرد خیلی کار پسندیده ای هست,خودم هم همیشه در اینکار پیش قدم بودم, منتها مشروط بر اینکه این امید دادن منطقی باشه*


خیلی ببخشیدا روم ب دیوار مگه الان تاثیر چ طورع؟؟مگه مثبت نیس؟

----------


## zahra.2015

*آخیش رسیدم ب آخرش چقد زیاد بودا این دفعه نشستم تموم پستارو خوندم تاببینم نظر بچه هاچیه 
بعد من بگم
خب  خب اول ی چیزی بگم بچه ها درسته کنکور ی رقابت میشه گفت مسایقس مسابقه ی تو با خودت تو بادیگران اما این رقابت ها نباید باعث بشه رفاقتا و اخلاق ها ازبین بره پس خواهشا انقد جبه نگیرید 
تو پستاتون همدیگرو نکوبیدبهم توهین نکنین یکی میاد نظر میده اگه میخواین انتقاد کنید یا مخالفت کنید انتقاداتون زننده نباشه ک خدایی نکرده بقیه ازدستتون ناراحت باشن حالا چ اونایی ک میان امید میدن و میگن میشه چ اونایی ک میگن نمیشه اینو کلی گفتم  بخدا کنکور ک هیچ حتی دوروز دنیا ارزش دلشکوندن و ناراحتی نداره 
اما درمورد این تاپیک دوست عزیز نیلو خانوم گل حتما از این تاپیکا زیاد دیدی تو فروم نمیگم چرا زدی همچین تاپیکیو دوس داشتی زدی تا از بچه ها راهنمایی بخوای نخوندی پشیمونی حالا راه حل میخوای دلیلشو کار ندارم
ببین تو همه ی تاپیکای اینمدلی تو همه ی پستایی ک گذاشتم چند تا چیز تکرار کردم چون واقعا بهش اعتقاد دارم تو این تاپیکم خیلی از بچه ها گفتن من بازم میگم تا ی جمع بندی بشه 
ماهی هر وقت از آب بگیری تازس
فقط غیر ممکن غیر ممکن
فقط مرگه ک چاره نداره 
تا لحظه ی شکست بخدا ایمان داشته باش خواهی دید ک آن لحظه هیچ وقت نخواهد رسید
ب قول بچه ها ما باید همیشه ب یاد خدا باشیم ن فقط وقت مشکلات باید باورش داشته باشیم از صمیم قلب باید ب این باور برسیم ک حتی یک برگ بدون اجازه ی خدا رو زمین نمیفته و هیچ کارش بی حکت نیس
ما هستیم ک از درک خیلی چیز ها عاجزیم تا الان ب هردلیلی نخوندی تنبلی کردی مشکلی داشتی بزارش کنار از لحظه هایی ک گذشت عبرت بگیر تجربه کسب کن ولی افسوس نخور چیزی ک گذشته گذشته  با غمبرک زدن و افسوس خوردن ن تنها چیزی بدست نمیاری  بلکه الان همین لحظه هارو هم ازدست میدی و باز فردا ها افسوس الان میخوری
ی عده بگن میشه ی عده بگن نمیشه بعضیا امید بدن و بعضیا ناامید کنن  چ فرقی داره
میدونی همه چی فقط فقط فقط ب خودت بستگی داره
ن منو بچه ها جای تو هستیم شرایط تورو داریم ن نعوذبالله خداییم ک بدونیم نتیجه چی میشه 
اگه میخوای پس شروع کن با تموم وجودت برای چیزی ک میخوای بجنگ  نزار اطرافیان باحرفاشون اذیتت کنن این حرفا همیشه هست
یا ب اون چیزی ک میخوای میرسی یا ن  بازم میگم همه ی کارها ی حکمتی توشه درسته ما انسانیمم خدا بهمون قدرت اراده و تامل داده اما اگه تو همهی تلاشتو کردی اگه با تموم وجودت ب خداایمان داشتی و نتیجه ی کارتو ب اون سپردی مطمئن باش خدا بهترین هارو برات درنظر داره  و هیچ کار خدا بی حکمت نیس
اگه رتبه ی دلخواهتو آوردی ک ب سلامتی میری دانشگاه نیاوردیم ک تو از بچه های سال آینده تو خوندن جلوتری
برای موفقیت باید از خیلی چیز ها بزنی باید خیلی تلاش کنی باید از جون مایه بزاری 
اصولی بخون با ی برنامه دقیق شگفتی ساز ها بودن هرچند نباید منتظر تایید دیگران باشی ک ببینی قبل تو آیا کسی ب نتیجه رسیده یان سعی کن خودت شگفتی ساز باشی 
بازم میگم فقط ب خودت بستگی داره توانایی تو استعداد تو اراده ی تو   قدرت چیدن برنامه هات  
و.....
شاید تو از خیلی ماهایی ک از خیلی قبل شروع کردیم بهتر بشی شایدم ن 
ب خودت اعتماد داشته باش همینجور ب خدای خودت*

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alireza23


خیلی ببخشیدا روم ب دیوار مگه الان تاثیر چ طورع؟؟مگه مثبت نیس؟


برای 95 مثبت هست و برای سالهای اتی , در حال بررسی....*

----------


## Mr.mTf

نیلو  :Yahoo (4): رفت درسش ولی هنوز یه عده اینجا دارن همو می کوبن :Yahoo (31): 
از این تاپیکا پارسال نبود؟پیارسال چی؟ :Y (744): 
چقدر امید دادن بود و در کنارش چقدر به اصطلاح منطقی حرف زدن؟ :Y (505): 
خیلی...خیلی خیلی...خیلی خیلی خیلی :Y (430): 
ولی خوب چیزی که مهمه استفاده از روزای مونده تا کنکور یا ب عبارت بهتر روزای پیش رو از زندگیت خارج از بحث دانشگاه و درس فقط و فقط بخود بستگی داره :Y (536): 
باید دلیلش رو بدونی...درکش کنی و حتما احساساتت  :Yahoo (42): رو کنترل کنی :Y (560): 
یه چیز شخصی 
مگه کسیکه پشت سرش یه ببر بزرگه میشینه حساب کتاب میکنه که با چه سرعت 
و شتابی بدوه که ایکس هاشون در ادامه مسیر یکی نشه؟ :Y (567):

----------


## Behnam10

> زرشک 
> ینی میشه یکم آروم تر بیای اینو بگی
> اطراف خودتو نبین
> خیلی ها بودن تو 50 روز نتیجه گرفتند
> میشه یکم تو حرف زدن با دیگران آروم تر بود
> کسی با 5 روز خوندن حق تورو نمیخوره ها
> نون تو هم قطع نمیشه
> به تسلط 100 درصد نمیشه رسید درست
> ولی ب ی تسلط مطلوبم نمیشه رسید؟
> ...





> ببین داداش از اینکه روحیه بچه ها رو خراب کردی هیچی نمیگم....ولی فقط جواب این قسمتو که گفتی این همه پشت کنکوری نداشتیم اگه میشد توی 50 روز خوند بگم همینایی که تو ازشون یاد کردی همون دوست های شمان که از الان دفتر و کتابو بستن گذاشتن به امید سال بعد ....گرفتی؟؟؟؟
> والا اونی که امید داره از همین ساعت شروع میکنه میخونه اونی که شما میگی بمونه پشت کنکور بهتره چون الانو ول کرده چسبیده به چندماه دیگه انقد امید و اشتیاق نداره که این دوماهو بخونه حتی اگ نتیجه نگیره(که محاله هیچ زحمتی بی جواب نمیمونه حاالا نمیگم تاپ میشه ولی بالاخره به نتیجه مقبولی میرسه)
> اونایی هم که میخوان رتبه بیارن و تصمیم دارن وعده بذارن واس سال بعد کنکورنزدیکترشونو شرکت میکنن و تا لحظه آخرم میخونن و بعدش باز میخونن ولی اینایی که میگی سال بعدم همینه وضعشون زود از میدون کنار کشیدن...شنیدین که میگن خیلی ها هستن توی این ایام دلسرد میشن؟؟؟؟؟ همین افراد هستن پس بخونید تا جلو بزنید.....................یاااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا حق.....منتظرتونم خانم و آقاهای دکتر و مهندس


داداش ها و ابجی های عزیز .عنوان تاپیک هست ایا میشه ؟؟ یا نمیشه؟؟
نگفته که بیاید بهم امید بدین که بشه .
شماها دارین خیلی خیلی ارزو محور حرکت میکنید . به هر حال هر چقدر هم که از واقعیت موجود بگم شما ها میخواید در خواب و رویا باشین . انگار کلا در ذات ما ایرانی هاست که مثلا وقتی یه زمین چمن مناسب نداریم ، رویای قهرمانی جام جهانی رو در سر داریم . ویا اینکه هنوز اشتغال درست حسابی برای فارغالتحصیل هامون  نداریم ، میایم ارزو نوبل فیزیک و.. رو میکنیم .
ایشون و خیلی ها در کمتر از 2 ماه  میخواد رتبه ی زیر 1500 بشه . منم میتونستم بگم که اره ابجی میشی . حتی لازم نیست که از الان شروع بکنی . بزار شب کنکور بخون و با یه رتبه ی دورقمی برو پزشکی تهران بشین . اما واقعیت چیز دیگه ایه . وقتی هم از واقعیت ها میگیم میشه ناامید کردن دیگران .
دوست عزیزمون که اصلا رشتش ر یاضی هست میاد از رقابت سر ر شته ی تجربی حرف میزنه . برادر من شما روزی 5-6 ساعت هم بخونی رشته های تاپ مهندسی در دولتی قبولی . سال پیش صنعتی اصفحان 4 تا صندلی خالی داشته . یعنی با هر رتبه ای مثلا چه میدونم 200 هزار هم اگه صتعت اصفحان رو میزد الان دانشجو بود.
الان ظرفیت دارو کمتر از 700 تا و پزشکی در حدود 2200 و دندان800 نفره . 
هرکی میخواد میتونه قبول بشه اما در 50 روز خدایی نمیشه معجزه کرد . اگر همین تاپیک اول عید بود منم میگفتم امکان قبولی هست . اما برای یه صفر کیلومتر و یا حتی کم خونده ها در 50 روز مطالعه کمتر از 2000 مهاله.
امیدوارم این اخرین پستی باشه که دارم نقل قول میکنم در این تاپیک . اشخاصی که اینقدر اراده ندارند که از همون دقایقی که تاپیک زده شده تا همین الانش یه بند دارند پست میفرستند مطمئن باشید جزو اون استسنا هایی که در 50 روز موفق شدند، نخواهند بود .
راستی این همه ناامیدی به ظن شما دادم . یه خبر خوش هم میگم  . خیالتون از بابت بچه های پیش تجربی 95 راحت باشه( البته سیاهی لشکربودن خیلی هاشون) . امروز سر نهایی دینی بعد از گذشت نیم ساعت فقط فقط 100 نفر از 3000 نفر حوزمون نشسته بودند .  این اتفاق در استان گیلان و رشت داره میافته که یکی از قطب های مسلم کنکور ایرانه . دیگه بقیه ی شهر ها رو خدا عالمه .

----------

